# STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )



## Schondapohl (20 Juni 2008)

Moin Moin die Damen und Herren!

Habe heute mein Online Banking Account mal durchgeschaut und eine misteriöse Abbuchung gefunden...

Da steht 

LASTSCHRIFT 
STEP2PAY GMBH
TN 55163
DANKE FUER IHRE BUCHUNG

Schwupps waren 70.80,- weg vom Konto...:wall:

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie es dazu gekommen sein könnte...
Wurden meine Bankdaten "gephisht" (tolles Wort :-D)?

Was kann man da machen? 

Dickes DANKE im Voraus und viele Grüße!


----------



## Marco001 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hier mal was genaueres, was Adresse und so betrifft.
Fireball Suchergebnisse
Kannst ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Warum soll man die anschreiben? Die Lastschrift lässt man stornieren. Die melden sich dann eventuell schon beim Kontoinhaber, wenn sie die korrekte Adresse haben. Es besteht immer die Möglichkeit, dass hier jemand wo ein Leistung in Anspruch nimmt, aber eine fremde Bankverbindung, wo dieser die auch her haben mag, angibt.


----------



## Spekulat (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo, auch mir wurde mein Girokonto heute mit 49,95€ belastet!
Habe das sofort zurückgefordert und verschiedene Infos herausgefunden, die evt. von Nutzen sein könnten:

Die Bank von Step2Pay ist die Oberbank Bayern

Die Adresse von Step2Pay ist

Riverastr. 3a
86435 Erding        da wo das gute Weißbier herkommt!!   )

Tel. 08122  2281504      leider ging noch niemand ans Telefon!


Da das Reden alleine nichts nützt, werde ich den Vorfall der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zur Prüfung zukommen lassen.


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Moin,

Willkommen bei STEP2PAY

dort kann man sogar als Kunde die Info der Abbuchung abrufen. Man kann vielleicht auch schon erkennen, welcher "Anbieter" über den Zahlungsdienstleiter die Abbuchung veranlasst hat.

Ich würde den step2pay nicht sofort Böses unterstellen, auch wenn nach Sichtung der Homepage ein schaler Geschmack bleibt.

Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kann man jederzeit kostenfrei zurückbuchen lassen. Das Lastschriftverfahren hat leider keinerlei echte Prüfung, sodass dort  recht einfach "zugelangt" werden kann.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Shaker (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo zusammen....

Mich hat es auch erwischt. 
49,95€ wurden heute bei mir abgebucht.
TN Nummer kann man auf der HP von step2pay eingeben :
"Leider konnte Ihre Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden"

Denn mal Montag zurückbuchen lassen.
Ich frage mich, woher die meine Kontonummer haben....

Grüße


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Shaker schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch erwischt.


Steht auch dabei, für welches Angebot du eigentlich bezahlen sollst?


----------



## Mike1977T (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die (step2pay)das machen aber die führen wirklich lastschriftverfahren  von dritten Firmen aus. Uns wurde einfach 49,95€ vom Konto abgebucht. Auf dem Kontoauszug war eine Internetadresse vermerkt mit der Adresse "  [noparse]www.xwin-online.com[/noparse] " " Danke für ihre buchung". wir haben in den letzten Monaten keine Lastschriftverfahren unterschrieben oder genemigt. Die Internetadresse exestiert auch nicht. 

Das habe ich bei denenen gefunden:
STEP2PAY-Payment
STEP2PAY-Lastschrift
STEP2PAY-Vorrauskasse
STEP2PAY-Rechnungseingang
STEP2PAY-Risk-Management
STEP2PAY-E-Mailvalidate
STEP2PAY-Bankaccountcheck (D/A)
STEP2PAY-NCA
STEP2PAY-Blacklist
STEP2PAY-Adresscheck
STEP2PAY-Boni Check

Ich habe die jetzt per e-mail aufggefordert den Namen preiszugeben der die abbuchung beauftragt hat ansonsten gebe ich das alles der Polizei und bringe das zur anzeige. Mal schauen ob die reagieren ,glaube nicht.

Werde mich auch an den örtlichen Verbraucherschutz wenden.

Gruss Mike


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Shaker schrieb:


> 49,95€ wurden heute bei mir abgebucht.
> TN Nummer kann man auf der HP von step2pay eingeben :
> "Leider konnte Ihre Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden"


Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Seite nur zur Show ins Internet gestellt wurde.


----------



## Shaker (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hatte ich in der ersten Hektik übersehen.

Text der Abbuchung :



> TN *******
> 
> DANKE FUER IHRE BUCHUNG
> [noparse]WWW.XWIN-ONLINE.COM[/noparse]
> ...


 
 	JULI

[........]
- Hab mich nie auf der Seite angemeldet!
- Bei Google nicht ein Eintrag!
- Fehlermeldung wenn man die Seite besucht!


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Mal unter DNSstuff: On-demand DNS and network tools to analyze, diagnose and monitor a domain or IP address abfragen, auf wen die Domain w*w.xwin-online.com registriert ist.

Die Nutzlosbranche breitet sich explosionsartig aus. :unzufrieden:

U.a. kann man dort auch derart Feinsinniges finden:


> tech-title: Herr
> tech-fname: Hostmaster
> tech-lname: Hostmaster


  :-D

Antispam führt bereits eine Patientenkartei.


----------



## Mike1977T (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Genau wie bei mir .

Nur auf der seite von step2pay kommt man drauf. Und die kommt aus Bayern.

[noparse]WWW.step2pay.de[/noparse]

STEP2PAY - solutions for e-transactions GmbH
Riverastr. 3a
85435 Erding

Tel: +49 (0)8122 - 2281504
Fax: +49 (0)8122 - 2281576
Homepage: [noparse]www.step2pay.de[/noparse]
E-Mail: [email protected]
Handelsregister München: HRB 171217
Finanzamt Erding: Ust-IdNr. 114/139/30040
Geschäftsführer: ******


Gruss Mike


----------



## Mike1977T (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Danke mit dem Tip DNSSTUFF

Habe den Admin von der Seite gefunden und siehe da er kommt aus Düsseldorf  und ich komme aus Neuss direkt nebenan. werde morgen mal zur Polizei gehen und die Daten weitergeben.


----------



## Spekulat (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,
ich habe nachdem ich gleich heute bei meiner Bank die Rückforderung aktiviert habe, kurz noch ein Fax mit dem Sachverhalt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut geschickt incl. einer Kopie meiner Abbuchung. Das werden die dann am kommenden Montag finden. Zumindest wird mal die Fa. unter die Lupe genommen. Wäre meines Erachten schon mal ein Erfolg.

Grüße aus Unterfranken   .... sorry gehört auch zu Bayern - aber nicht alle Bayern sind Ganoven!    :-D

Spekulat


----------



## Mike1977T (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Nur eine Frage noch : Wie kommen die an unsere Bankverbindung

wir waren jetzt 3 Wochen auf Mallorca und haben davor bei einem Stand am Flughafen eine Kreditkartenvertrag bei einer bank abgeschlossen was wir aber 2 Tage später wider widerufen haben.Vieleicht gibt es da ja zusammenhänge. Habt ihr auch in den letzten Wochen irgendeinem eure Bankverbindung gegeben Das können auch namenhafte Firmen und Banken sein , wenn nur ein schwarzes schaf  oder mitarbeiter darunter ist der die Daten weiterverkauft haben wir das schlamassel.

Nur kurz überlegen.

Bis dann


----------



## Spekulat (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Das ist mir auch ein Rätsel, wie die an die Daten kommen! Ich werde denen jetzt gleich noch eine deutliche e-mail schicken! So geht das jedenfalls nicht!!

Bis dann

Spekulat


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Mike1977T schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage noch : Wie kommen die an unsere Bankverbindung


Es wäre müßig, darüber zu spekulieren. Die von dir vermutete Möglichkeit halte ich jedoch für abwegig. Die Kenntnisse über eine Bankverbindung kommen m.E. nicht über Einmalzahlungen.

Inzwischen werden von Adresshändlern Datensätze komplett mit Bankverbindungen angeboten, die natürlich dann etwas teurer sind.
Hast du mal an Gewinnspielen teilgenommen, SKL, NKL, Lotto gespielt und abbuchen lassen? 
Diese Richtung halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich, da es bereits des Öfteren vorkam, dass ehemalige CallCenter-Mitarbeiter CDs mit Datensätzen mitgehen ließen und an Interessenten verkauften.
Auch Unternehmen der Telekommunikationsbranche sind vor derartigen Vorgängen nicht gefeit, um mich mal vorsichtig auszudrücken


----------



## Nichtärgern (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern die gleiche Abbuchung (49.95 €) mit gleichem Text der Auftragsfirma XWIN-ONLINE.COM - die aber nirgendwo aufzufinden ist.
Möglicherweise besteht ein Zusammenhang mit rund einem halben Dutzend Anrufen von diversen "Lotto-Teams", die ich seit Anfang Juni erhielt und die mich zu einem Fortsetzen eines Spielauftrages von Juli bis September aufforderten. Ich hatte aber nie einen derartigen "Spielauftrag" am Laufen!
Auf Anfrage nach der Anschrift des Unternehmens bzw. der gerade aktivierten Telefonnummer wurde in der Regel sofort aufgelegt. Nur einmal war ein Kontakter zu einer völlig falschen, nicht existenten Adresse in Stuttgart mit nicht existierender Postleitzahl und Straße bereit ...
Die Lastschrift ließ ich übrigens sofort stornieren, das geht ja innerhalb von sechs Monaten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Juli 2008)

*IP whois sagt Net-Publics*

Hallo zusammen!

Xwin-online.com liegt auf der IP 213.203.202.110

Net-publics hat z.B. Probino und Winow beherbergt, bevor man zu IP69 weiter gezogen ist. Da leuchtet aber auch jedes Alarmlämpchen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Spekulat (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo, bin nunmal auf deren Reaktion gespannt. Daseld für Xwin soll ja durch step2pay eingezogen weden! Wie schon geschrieben habe ich:
1, Rückfoderung des Betrages eingeleitet
2, die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft per fax informiert
und
3, step2pay noch eine deutliche  e-mail geschrieben, die sie an ihren Auftraggeber weitergeben sollen.

Das sollte doch genügen, da mir mein Beruf mir einfach dafür zu wenig Zeit lässt.

gerne werde ich aber über das kurz berichten, wie es weiterging.

Schönes Wochenende und ..... nicht ärgern   )


----------



## seppi (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Leute habe auch am 11.07.08 eine Abbuchung von:
STEP2PAY GMBH
TN ......
W*W.XWIN-ONLINE.COM

auf meinen Konto bemerkt.

Ich werde das Geld heute von meiner Bank wieder zurückbuchen lassen.

Danach gehe ich zur Polizei und erstatte eine Anzeige.

Sollte sich jemand mir anschliesen wollen sendet mir eure Adressen.

Es wird Zeit dass man solchen Firmen in den POPO tritt.

Gruß
 seppi


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Seppi, habe den Sachverhalt schon am verg. Freitag der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft nach Landshut gefaxt!
Wohin soll ich ggf. für Sie meine Adresse mailen??

Grüße

Spekulat


----------



## seppi (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Spekulat,
meine Mail Adresse ist....

Ich werde dann bescheidgeben was bei der Anzeige Rausgekommen ist.

Gruß

seppi


----------



## wolli76 (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo

Bei mir wurden auch 49,95 Euro abgebucht.Habs von der Bank wieder zurückbuchen lassen.Von dem Verein hab ich vorher noch nie was gehört.....ich hab auch nix angeklickt ,bestellt oder sont was......Kann mir jemand bitte die E-mail Adresse von der Firma geben??Dachte mir mal es würde eventuell schonmal was bringen denen ne deutliche E-mail zu schreiben um denen klar zu machen das ich mir das nicht gefallen lasse um somit weitere Abbuchungen zu verhindern......

Aber Anzeigen müsste man die schon...wäre eigentlich besser....


----------



## Rollmops (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Seppi,
habe auch heute eine Abbuchung auf meinem Konto gehabt.
Habe es zwar gleich wieder zurück gebucht, aber ich möchte dir gerne meine Adresse zukommen lassen (wegen der Anzeige).

Kann ich dir eine Mail zukopmmen lassen mit meiner Adresse?

Gruß Michael


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,

ein Tipp. Nicht wild Eure Adressen verteilen, sondern jeder soll selbst eine Anzeige bei den zuständigen Stellen veranlassen. Persönliche Daten, welche öffentlich sichtbar sind, werden von uns zu Eurer eigenen Sicherheit gelöscht. Auch per PN vorsichtig mit den Daten sein. Feind liest sicherlich auch mit .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HUmax (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht unbedingt Fremden jetzt einfach so seine Adressdaten übermitteln sollte. Ich will hier jetzt niemanden was unterstellen, aber so können bestimmte Leute jetzt die Daten sammeln und plötzlich bekommt man Post mit einer Mahnung oder sonst was.

Edit: wahlhesse war ein wenig schneller.


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Seppi, zum einen ist es natürlich gut, wenn nicht Hinz und Kunz auch in diesem Forum e-mail Adressen sammenln kann und weiter für noch mehr Spam sorgt. Andererseits hätte ich natürlich sofort per e-mail direkt geantwortet.
Vielleicht hat der Wahlhesse eine Idee, wie man auf relativ sicherem Weg miteinander in Kontakt kommt!? Sonst bleibts beim Einzelkampf. Aber es gilt nach wie vor: Gemeinsam sind wir stark. Un das wäre natürlich besser! Besonders bei Anzeigen, bei denen man sich dann auf ebenso Geschädigte berufen kann!
Ich habe jedenfalls neben der Rückforderung bereits am Freitag per Fax die Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut informiert.

Grüße

Spekulat


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Spekulat schrieb:


> .... Gemeinsam sind wir stark. Besonders bei Anzeigen, bei denen man sich dann auf ebenso Geschädigte berufen kann!


Das ist nicht richtig - jeder kämpft für sich allein! Man nehme seine örtlich zuständige Polizei, die dann den entsprechenden StA und der entscheidet letztlich, ob er noch weitere Anzeigen anderweitig geschädigtern hinzu zieht oder seine Fallakte irgendwo auf den großen Haufen legt.


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

o.k. Reducal, dann habe ich das ja genau richtig gemacht, indem ich mich direkt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft - das ist für step2Pay Erding - gewandt habe.
Spätestens dort treffen sich zumindest die Akten der Geschädigten.


----------



## justfake (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallöchen,
eine bekannte hat das gleiche problem. 
das man das direkt zurückbuchen lässt ist soweit klar.
wie aber läuft das mit dem melden bei einer staatswanwaltschaft?
muss ich da einfach einen text schreiben "mir wurde geld von XXX abgebucht und das ist nicht rechtens. bitte prüfen sie das!"
oder wie sieht sowas aus?

denn dann mache ich da auch direkt mit und die staatsanwaltschaft wird sich freuen 

wie "nichtärgern" schon gesagt hat, KÖNNTE ein zusammenhang mit so nem lotto team bestehen. denn soweit ich weiß, hatten die bekannten vor kurzem schon mal stress mit nem lotto team.

Der hammer an diesem fall:
die bekannten haben WEDER einen computer NOCH internet....
von daher wird pishing schonmal rausfallen...

gruß
justfake


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo justfake,

dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, da die Staatsanwaltschaft erst heute morgen mein Fax vorgefunden hat. Habe denen kurz den sachverhalt geschildert und als Beweis den Abbuchungsbeleg in Kopie mitgefaxt. Wie's weitergeht ... schaun mer mal....

Spakulat


----------



## seppi (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Zu gemeinsam sind wir stark. 
Es ist richtig nicht gleich seine Daten herzugeben,aber wie soll man sich unter Leitensgenossen sonst zusammenraffen um sich zu wehren.

Vieleicht über hotmail oder icq ?

da könnte man sich auch austauschen was den vorteil hätte das es in einen geschlossenen Chat ginge ohne das einer mitliest der nicht erwünscht ist.

seppi


----------



## wolli76 (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Wo ich da gerade was von LOTTO lese.........im Moment hab ich mit einer " Lottogesellschaft" ein wenig Stress........da gehen Briefe hin und her.VOn dem Standpunkt aus betrachtet hört es sich glaubwürdig an das es in einem Zusammenhang stehen könnte..........


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Juli 2008)

*Dieser Anschluß ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte heute bei der Firma Step2Pay GmbH nachfragen, was da eigentlich passiert. Zunächst war das Telefon dauerhaft besetzt, nun ist der Anschluß vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Die Google-Suche fördert gerade 12 Treffer zu Tage, zu wenig für eine Firma, die laut Internetauftritt für umfangreiche Dienstleistungen für Online-Händler anbietet. Keine Pressemitteilungen, keine Werbung für die angebotenen Dienste, kein Händler, der in den AGB die Zahlung über Step2Pay beschreibt. Auf mich wirkt die Webseite wie eine Filmkulisse oder  ein Potemkinsches Dorf.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Seppi, egal, wo man sich treffen will, man braucht einen Namen! Der Wahlhesse hat aber bisher auch keinen brauchbaren Vorschlag gemacht, wie man sich sozusagen unter 4 Augen online oder noch besser am Telefon treffen könnte. Vielleicht komt ja noch etwas!? Ich werde jedenfalls hier in diesem Forum die news weitergeben, wenn ich etwas höre bzw. lese. Aber ganz so schnell geht das nicht! Besonders bei uns in Bayern geht das nicht so schnell - aber dafür hoffentlich gründlich... )


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,

ihr macht Euch unnötig Gedanken. Wenn genügend Anzeigen bei Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft eingehen, werden die von sich aus den Kram bündeln. Das ist nicht Sache des Bürgers. Punkt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Spekulat (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Stimmt auch, Wahlhesse! Außerdem haben wir alle doch noch etwas anderes zu tun und können uns nicht stundenlang mit illegalen Machenschaften befassen! In diesem Sinne tschüß allerseits, ich informiere dann, wenn mir konkrete Fakten vorliegen!


----------



## zicolaitzis (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Das kam zurück nachdem ich mal ne mail geschickt habe:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> steht auf Ihrer Lastschrift oder Kreditkartenabrechnung  STEP2PAY?
> Wir wickeln den elektronischen Zahlungsverkehr für diverse  Produkte und Dienstleistungen im Internet ab.
> Wir kaufen dafür die Forderung von Händlern und  Dienstleistungen an und ziehen als Forderungsinhaber die entsprechenden Beträge  ein.
> ...





hat das was, oder einfach ignorieren, kann wer was dazu schreiben, sonst werd ich meine TN einfach zumailen, werde auf antwort von euch noch abwarten, hoffe es hilft erinigen von euch


----------



## Rollmops (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Also, wie ich das sehe werde ich einfach die Abbuchung zurück schicken.
Auf der Abbuchung von denen steht ja die TN Nummer, wieso soll ich sie dann denen  zusenden und meine Mailadresse preisgeben?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Juli 2008)

*TN-Nummer / Transaktionsnummer*

Hallo zusammen!

Habt Ihr Euere Transaktionsnummern auf der Step2pay-Webseite eingetippt? Für welche Projekte wird Euch Geld abgebucht? 

Nebelwolf


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Also, wie ich das sehe werde ich einfach die Abbuchung zurück schicken.
> Auf der Abbuchung von denen steht ja die TN Nummer, wieso soll ich sie dann denen  zusenden und meine Mailadresse preisgeben?


Meine ich auch. In der Rücklast steht ja der Verwendungszweck.



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euere Transaktionsnummern auf der Step2pay-Webseite eingetippt? Für welche Projekte wird Euch Geld abgebucht?


Von Seite 1 dieses Threads:



Shaker schrieb:


> 49,95€ wurden heute bei mir abgebucht.
> TN Nummer kann man auf der HP von step2pay eingeben :
> "Leider konnte Ihre Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden"


----------



## Spekulat (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Genau dasselbe habe ich auch zu lesen bekommen, als ich meine TN - Nummer eingegeben habe. Ich hoffe, dass viele das zur Anzeige bringen, damit dieser Spuk bald beendet ist.

Grüße  Spekulat


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Natürlich wird dort immer die gleiche Antwort kommen, dass die Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Ist ja schliesslich nur eine Pappfassade...

Wenn tatsächlich durch Probieren von Zahlen eine Antwort kommen würde, hätten die sofort eine Datenschutzklage am Hals.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Step2P. (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn Sie uns die Möglichkeit geben würden dieses Schreiben zu veröffentlichen.

Bei unserem Einzug vom 09.07.08 ist einem unserer Kunden bei der Übermittlung der Dateien ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen.

Wir bitten daher alle Betroffenen um Verständnis und entschuldigen uns für diesen Vorfall.

Desweiteren bitten wir alle Betroffenen um direkte Kontaktaufnahme mit uns. Bitte schreiben Sie uns unter Angabe Ihrer Transaktionsnummer an folgende E-Mail: [email protected]

Nachdem wir Ihre E-Mail erhalten haben bekommen Sie umgehend einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner mit Telefonnummer zugeteilt unter der Sie jederzeit anrufen können falls Sie abschließend noch weitere Fragen haben.

Wir bedauern diesen Vorfall sehr und bitten nochmals um ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Step2Pay GmbH


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Step2Pay!



Step2P. schrieb:


> Bei unserem Einzug vom 09.07.08 ist einem unserer Kunden bei der Übermittlung der Dateien ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen.



Muß es nicht heißen: "Bei unserem Einzug vom 09.07.08 ist einem unserer Kunden bei der Übermittlung der Dateien ein technischer Fehler*[tm]* unterlaufen." Wie kommt Ihr Kunde an die Bankdaten von Leuten, die keinen Kontakt zu der Firma haben? Ihre Ausführungen sind für mich nicht glaubwürdig.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Niclas (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Step2P. schrieb:


> Nachdem wir Ihre E-Mail erhalten haben *bekommen Sie umgehend einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner mit Telefonnummer zugeteilt *unter der Sie jederzeit anrufen können falls Sie abschließend noch weitere Fragen haben.


dubioser und  umständlicher geht es wohl nicht? Was soll das alberne Versteckspiel?


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Die Informationen werfen mehr Fragen auf, als beantwortet werden:

1) Wer ist "wir"?
2) Wer ist der Kunde?
3) Woher stammen die Daten, die fälsch verwendet wurden?
4) Wie ist Ihr Verhältnis zur ZEA?


----------



## Rollmops (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ich habe eigentlich gar keine Fragen an denen, da ich ja nichts von denen wollte.
Vor allem wenn die einmal deine Telefonnummer haben, dann steht das Telefon nicht mehr still.
Da rufen (wie beim Lottospiel) Leute von Unternehmen an, die kennst du gar nicht geschweige denn du hast bei denen etwas abgeschlossen bzw. mitgespielt.

Daher, immer nur die Sachen zurückbuchen und bei der Polizei melden punkt und aus.

Grüße an alle Beteiligten
Michael


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



bernhard schrieb:


> 4) Wie ist Ihr Verhältnis zur ZEA?


Das wüsste ich auch gern, zumal sich im Erdinger Moos letztens mehrere Firmen nieder gelassen haben. Man kann an den ehemaligen GF der Novalnet erinnern - und die hatten mit Z(E)A jawohl auch ein Problem, dem zumindest der Ableger nicht Herr wird.

Verbrennt man jetzt eigentlich nur noch Oberbank-Konten? Das wird langweilig! Die Karawane zieht anscheinend über Rosenheim, nun in Erding, langsam durch die Republik und kümmert sich um "Nachbarn" allenorts.


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



bernhard schrieb:


> 4) Wie ist Ihr Verhältnis zur ZEA?


Man muss noch anmerken, dass die Homepage der "ZEA - Zentrale Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd." seit gestern offline ist.


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

@ Step2P.

Dieses Forum steht für richtige und nachvollziehbare Informationen. Ein Aufruf von unbekannter Stelle, dass Forumsteilnehmer ihre persönlichen Daten an eine Stelle übermitteln, die ihre eigenen Daten nicht zuvor offenlegt, ist nicht akzeptabel.

Wir benötigen hier schon klare Informationen zur Person, zum Unternehmen und zum Vorfall.

Die Gelegenheit zur Klärung besteht schon eine Weile. Langes Zögern befördert die Zweifel.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Dieser Thread bei Google auf Position 1 , da wird man schon etwas nervös...

STEP2PAY - Google-Suche


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Die werden sicherlich auch wegen anderem nervös. Diese dubiosen Abbuchungen, diverse Anzeigen, eine Bank wird das auch nicht ewig mit anschauen wenn ständig Rücklastschriften kommen, dann die bisher unbeantwortete Frage ob man was mit der ZEA Ltd. zu tun hat/hatte. Die ZEA Ltd. hatte auch mal ihr Konto bei der Oberbank Bayern in München, bevor sie dann zur Dresdner Bank in Rosenheim wechseln mussten.


----------



## katzenjens (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ei gugge mol daaaaaa....
http://www.zea-service.com/s2p_v2/

Schon etwas feines was man mit wget alles so finden kann 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Dann kann man doch den Thread wieder rehabilitieren?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/53135-spekulationen-zum-layout-von-step2pay-gmbh.html


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

@ Step2P.

Ich habe eine technische Frage. Es wäre gut, wenn andere Forumsmitglieder den folgenden Effekt nachvollziehen würden:

Wenn ich auf www.step2pay.com gehe und dort die http-header ansehe, taucht dort ein einschlägig bekannte, andere URL auf. Wenn ich eine Grafik einzeln anzeigen will, springt der Browser auf diese andere URL.

Mit dem Firefox reicht es, mit der rechten Maustaste auf einer Grafik diese Grafik einzeln anzeigen zu lassen.

Beispiel: http://step2pay.com/images/banner.jpg

Meine Frage an Step2P.: Wie ist das Phänomen zu erklären?

Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

nur damit keine Zweifel  aufkommen, hab es eben auch nachvollzogen

http://www.zea-service.com/s2p_v2/images/banner.jpg


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Tach,

als ehemaliger (recht zufriedener) Kunde von United-Domains kann ich diesen Effekt recht einfach erklären. United-Domains bietet eine "intelligente" Weiterleitung an, und zwar werden Anfragen über den eigenen Server (von United-Domains) geführt, ähnlich wie bei einem Proxy-Server. Dieses soll "sauberer" aussehen als eine brutale Weiterleitung. Dieses funktioniert aber nur bedingt wie man an den Seiteneffekten sieht.

Kurz und gut, momentan liegt der Inhalt der step2pay-Seite ganz klar auf dem Server von zea, gehostet bei 1und1.

Daher scheint eine DNS-Abfrage auch unverfänglich.

Alle Betroffenen sollen sich daher verdammt gut überlegen, mit dem "Zahlungsdienstleister" Kontakt aufzunehmen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ich halte auch diesen Hinweis für wichtig.

Natürlich kann es einen technischen Vorfall geben, der zu unberechtigten Abbuchungen führt.

Ich halte es aber für die selbstverständliche Pflicht eines Zahlungsdienstleisters, der ein technisches Problem erkennt, von sich aus die sofortige Korrektur zu veranlassen. Er muss die Banken informieren, dass zurückgebucht wird mit Ersatz der Gebühren, für die die Betroffenen nichts können.

Wer hier wartet, wer etwas merkt, und wer die Betroffenen hinter sich herlaufenlassen will, der sollte von den Banken mit größerer Sicherheit als bisher vom Selbstbedienungs-Zugriff auf unsere Bankkonten ferngehalten werden.


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo STEP2PAY,
Sie bieten :


> Unsere Lösungen bieten ...effizientes Forderungsmanagement.


Brauchen Sie dafür nicht eine Inkassoerlaubnis? Wurde Ihrer Gesellschaft eine erteilt? Oder betreiben Sie Factoring?


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Das Gespräch verläuft überraschend stockend. Wo ist denn der Wille zur Aufklärung?

BTW: Da wird das Wirtschaftswunderkind aber begeistert sein:

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=38&thread_id=194&pid=1445#post_1445


----------



## bforster57 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,mich hat es auch am 11.07.08 erwischt, die selbe Abbuchung. Am Montag habe ich den Betrag von meiner Bank zurückfordern lassen und die Bank Angestellte konnte mir keine klare Antwort geben :unzufrieden: auf jeden Fall bin ich dann zur Polizei und habe eine Anzeige gemacht, das ist noch die beste lösung. Wie mehr Anzeigen, wie schneller hört es auf und nicht wie manche einfach blind zahlen...Am besten jeden Dienstag abend Akte 08 auf Sat1 schauen dann wird man Schlauer:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



bforster57 schrieb:


> und die Bank Angestellte konnte mir keine klare Antwort geben :unzufrieden:


Eine Bankangestelle kann doch nicht alle  z.T laufenden  faulen Tricks im WWW kennen.


----------



## HUmax (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



bforster57 schrieb:


> Am besten jeden Dienstag abend Akte 08 auf Sat1 schauen dann wird man Schlauer:-p


Wirklich?


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Die Bankangestellte könnte wissen, mit welcher Fahrlässigkeit Banken heute für Geschäftskunden per Mailkontakt Konten einrichten, über die Drahtzieher, die nur über Tarnadressen operieren, große Summen aus Kostenfallen im Internet zusammenpressen.

Sie könnte weiter wissen, dass das Einziehungsverfahren mit unglaublicher Lässigkeit alle Konten in Deutschland der Selbstbedienung für mehr oder weniger unsichtbare Drahtzieher öffnet. Hier im Thema geht es um ein praktisches Beispiel.

Zu allem Überfluss ist auch beim Zahlungsdienstleister keine verantwortliche oder handelnde Person auszumachen. Das zerstört jedes Restvertrauen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die Bankangestellte könnte wissen,


Sie könnte und sollte. Dazu bedürfte es aber  einer  entsprechenden Eigeninitiative.
Das Management steht solchen Informationen bzw deren Beschaffung und Weitergabe an die 
Angestellten völlig desinteressiert gegenüber. 

( Information aus bankeninternen Quellen)


----------



## MacHüpfer (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo!
Meistens bin ich Gast in Foren - aber jetzt dachte ich wäre es doch mal Zeit aktiv zu werden...

Step2pay ist nicht nur in Bayern aktiv, sondern auch im Hohen Norden (SH)... Auch ich werde das Geld, was am 11.07.08 abgebucht wurde zurückbuchen lassen und eine Anzeige erstatten. Es scheint sich also durch das ganze Land zu ziehen...

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich einen merkwürdigen Anruf eines Call-Centers: Ich sollte für monatlich 30,00 Euro an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen. Die Dame am anderen Ende war ziemlich "mulsch", weil ich nicht laut HURRA gerufen habe, als sie mir mitteilte, dass ich mit zu den Auserwählten und erlesenen Menschen gehöre, die mit der monatlichen Zahlung im Gewinntopf sind. Ich habe ihr unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass ich keinesfalls mitmachen werde... Sie meinte dann nur, ich hätte doch bestimmt eine PAYBACKKARTE - deswegen hätte der Computer meinen Namen und Telefonnummer für den Topf ausgespuckt. Sie wären keine Lotterie oder sowas... Na, ja... Nachdem ich ihr dann meine Definintion von Lotterie und Gewinnspiel (wie z.B. Kreuzworträtsel usw.) erläutert hatte, war sie dann völlig abgenervt und ich bekam nur zu hören: Wenn Sie denn meinen...
Also: vielleicht kommen dubiose Abzocker auch über die berühmten Plastikkarten an Namen und vor allen Dingen Konto-Daten!
Wäre ja möglich - obwohl ich den eigentlichen Paybackanbieter da keine Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen möchte, denn viele Jahre läuft das alles ohne Probleme!!!

Das nur mal so als Statement
vom
MacHüpfer


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ich sehe das Hauptproblem nicht darin, dass angeblich eine Datenpanne passiert sei. Ich würde gerne verstehen können, wie durch fehlerhafte Datenverarbeitung Datensätze entstehen können, die konsistente Bankdaten deutscher Bürger sind.

Ich sehe nur einen Grund, dass Firmen Bankdaten von Privatleuten verwalten, wenn sie nämlich von ihren Kunden eine Einziehungserlaubnis haben. Dann dürfen sie auch abbuchen, wenn es Fälligkeiten gibt.

Hier wurde anscheinend  abgebucht, ohne dass die Betroffenen mit dem Namen der Firma, dem Betrag, dem Bezug oder dem Zeitpunkt etwas anfangen konnten. Wie kommt dann die Firma in den Besitz der Bankdaten? Mit welcher Berechtigung verwaltet und nutzt sie diese Daten?

Betroffene können von den beteiligten Firmen Auskünfte verlangen, welche Daten gespeichert sind, woher sie stammen und zu welchen Zwecken sie verwaltet werden. Am besten wäre, von Beginn an den Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten einzubeziehen. Die Informationspolitik der beteiligten Firmen lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## MacHüpfer (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo nochmal!

Datenpannen sind das ja nun wirklich nicht, eher [.........]
Der Bundesdatenschutz sagt ja definitiv, dass Bankdaten und sonstige private Daten von Kunden etc. nicht an Dritte weitergegeben werden dürfen. 
Ich denke, [.........], bis die zuständige Stelle dort wirklich und nachhaltig oder vielleicht sogar vorbeugend eingreifen kann. Es verhält sich wohl dort ähnlich wie mit [.........]
Grüße vom
MacHüpfer


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Das passt auch hier:


> Ein anderes Problem bestehe in der mangelnden Kontrolle der Verbraucher über einmal preisgegebene Informationen. "Der Handel mit Kundendaten floriert, und die Betroffenen haben keinen Überblick, wer was über sie weiß"


----------



## Lilie (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe gestern auch meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich online nach meinem Konto geschaut habe.

Dasselbe wie bei einigen von euch: Lastschrift € 49,95 .... TN ...
Danke für Ihre Buchung...  usw.

Nachdem ich im Netz diese xwin-online.com nicht gefunden habe, habe ich - glücklicherweise dieses Forum hier entdeckt.

Habe heute ebenfalls bei meiner Bank die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen, geht ja innerhalb - jemand hat geschrieben 6 Monate - ganz so lang geht es nicht - geht innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Abbuchung.

Habe mich allerdings auch gefragt, wie die an meine Bankdaten kommen.
Hatte schon vermutet - weil ich 3 Tage vorher etwas online bestellt habe, mit Einzugsermächtigung - dass die Leitung zu dieser Firma nicht sicher ist.

Nachdem ich jetzt alle Forumsbeiträge gelesen habe, vermute ich etwas anderes. Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Vermutung. Aber ich hatte letztes Jahr auch zig Anrufe von Lottogesellschaften, so lange bis ich völlig genervt mal für 3 Monate mitgespielt habe.
Später habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es mehrere solche Firmen gibt und man wirklich aufpassen muss, dass die einem nichts unterjubeln. Bei jedem Anruf wurde ich als aktive Lottospieler angesprochen und gefragt, ob ich zu enem bestimmten Zeitpunkt weiterspielen wolle. Jedesmal habe ich gesagt, dass ich kein Lotto spiele, dann wurde mir erwidert: Aber wir haben ihre Daten - und die hatten sie tatsächlich - alle, auch meine Bankdaten - woher auch immer. (Habe früher mal bei der SKL mitgespielt - auch eine Vermutung, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die geben alle untereinander die Daten weiter - so nach dem Motto - einmal Spielerin, immer Mitspielerin). 

Was ebenfalls möglicherweise in Frage käme: Es gibt des öfteren kostenlose Gewinnspiele, kann man sogar unter 0800er Nummern anrufen - muss dann aber seine Bankdaten usw. angeben, damit der Gewinn, der vielleicht kommt, überwiesen werden kann...  
Das mache ich auch nie wieder. Bin froh, dass ich nach der letzten Teilnahme umgezogen bin. Werde mit Sicherheit nirgends mehr - auch nicht kostenlos - anrufen und meine Telefonnummer preisgeben. Meine neue bleibt geheim - zumindest für solche Firmen.

Ebenfalls interessant ist, dass der Beitrag dieser Lottogesellschaft, bei der ich dann 3 Monate mitgespielt habe (muss man furchtbar aufpassen, dass man rechtzeitig kündigt, sonst darf man nochmal drei Monate mitspielen) von einer anderen Firma - wohl auch so eine Art Inkassounternehmen eingezogen wurde.

Also Möglichkeiten gibt es genug, um an unsere Daten zu kommen.

Seither war ich da wohl etwas leichtsinnig. Werde mir künftig genau überlegen, wem ich meine Bankdaten nenne und wem nicht - und lieber auf einen eventuellen Gewinn (der dann doch nicht kommt) verzichten.



Ich habe aber schon


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Sie hat Jehova gesagt!



Lilie schrieb:


> Habe heute ebenfalls bei meiner Bank die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen, geht ja innerhalb - jemand hat geschrieben 6 Monate - ganz so lang geht es nicht - geht innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Abbuchung.



Bitte lasse Dich nicht von Deiner Bank verarschen. Es gibt keine für den Verbraucher relevante 6-Wochen-Frist. Du kannst Lastschriften im Prinzip beliebig zurückrufen. Die 6 Monate habe ich selbst ausprobliert, völlig ohne Papierkrieg. Bei älteren Widersprüchen wird die Bank die Kunden mit vielen Formularen und Erklärungen bestrafen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

Zumindest in einer Hinsicht kommt allmählich etwas Klarheit ins Spiel. Einige Buchungen erfolgen für die Seite *xwin-online.com*. Interessanter Weise ist bei Step2Pay nicht mal der Kundenbereich mit der TN erreichbar - was soll das? :scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Lilie schrieb:


> Habe mich allerdings auch gefragt, wie die an meine Bankdaten kommen.


Genau dafür hat man einen Auskunftsanspruch. Siehe

BDSG - Einzelnorm

Einfach die Firmen mit Fristsetzung nach den gespeicherten Daten, nach der Herkunft und dem Verwendungszweck fragen. Das Ergebnis dann zur Information an den Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten weiterleiten und auf jeden Fall kritisch prüfen.


----------



## tatarin76 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Leidenskameraden,

auch mir wurden 49,95 € vom Konto abgebucht. Wenn ich zur Polizei gehe, was soll ich da denn sagen? Kann ja nicht sagen: Die Böse step2pay hat von meinem Konto Geld abgebucht, jetzt verhaftet sie. Oder soll ich eine Anzeige machen wegen Bertrug? Wie läuft das? Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß tatarin76


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Das ist Auslegungssache der Polizei und obliegt letztlich der Bewertung des sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalts. Man könnte z. B. eine Strafanzeige wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges durch den Kunden der Step2pay GmbH und gleichsam (damit die Anzeigen vorerst gebündelt bearbeitet werden) eine Anzeige wegen dem Verdacht der Geldwäsche durch die Verantwortlichen des Erdinger Unternehmens erstatten.

Schade, dass die Bayern per Fax nicht erreichbar sind - hängt das immer noch mit dem Umzug (wohin überhaupt bzw. woher denn) zusammen?


----------



## beluga (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich scheine auch zu den geneppten zu gehören, fand heute eine Abbuchung der von allen genannten Firma vor und habe die Abbuchung gleich zurückgehen lassen.
Als ich im Net nachgeforscht habe, bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin sehr froh, daß ich doch Recht hatte, nämlich ich keiner Firma dieser Art eine Genehmigung erteilt hatte, noch irgendeinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte.
Bei mir verhält es sich hingegen so, daß auch ich vor einiger Zeit bei einer Lottogesellschaft mitgespielt habe, letztendlich weil die so genervt haben und ich dachte, na gut, einmal kannste ja mitspielen. Natürlich musste ich sämtliche Daten angeben und natürlich habe ich nichts gewonnen....:wall:
Deswegen bin auch ich der Meinung, dass meineDaten auf diese Weise weitergegeben wurden, ob für Geld oder sonstige Dinge. Schwarze Schafe gibt es ja bekanntlich überall.
Was mich beruhigt, obwohl es auch schlimm ist, dass man nicht alleine dasteht, sondern es auch andere Betroffene gibt, man kommt sich ja schon blöd vor, so blöd gewesen zu sein, oder?:scherzkeks:
Ich werde diese ganze leidige Angelegenheit meinem Anwalt übergeben, mal sehen, was passiert.
Ich würde mich freuen, Infos von allen "geneppten" zu erhalten, wie es weitergegangen ist.


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Was ist denn nun mit der angekündigten Stellungnahme der Geschäftsleitung?
Auf der Homepage liest man nichts.
Hier ist der Herr auch untergetaucht. Zumindest postet er nix mehr.

Tja, möge jeder seine Schlüsse draus ziehen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Buchungen erfolgen für die Seite *xwin-online.com*


Man beachte die Adresse und die passende Telefonnummer der Step2Pay GmbH (machen wohl auch gleich den Support  für den asiatischen Briefkasten mit!)


> *[FONT=&quot]Senator Consulting Limited[/FONT]*
> Room 1707, 17/F., Hartcour House
> 39 Gloucester Toad, Wanchai
> Hong Kong
> ...


----------



## Lilie (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Sie hat Jehova gesagt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur so zur Info. Ich bin ausgebildete Bankkauffrau und da lernt man so etwas. Ist aber interessant zu wissen, dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## Spekulat (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo alle Step2Pay Geschädigten! Wie angekündigt habe ich mich direkt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut gewandt.
Heute kam mit regulärer Post ein Brief mit folgendem für alle Beteiligten relevantem Inhalt, den ich wie angekündigt hier veröffentliche:

Verfahren wegen Betrugs gegen 

Herrn A. G.

Tatzeit Juli 2008

AZ   51  Js   20059/08

bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut

Ein erster konkreter Schritt ist damit getan.
Die Rückforderung des unrechtmäßig von meinem Konto abgebuchten Geldes war bereits am Tag darauf erledigt!
Die Sache selbst natürlich nicht!

Allen ein schönes Wochenende

Spekulat


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Lastschrift ? Wikipedia


> Beim Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren verpflichtet sich der Zahlungsempfänger, Lastschriften nur dann zum Einzug einzureichen, wenn ihm eine schriftliche Einzugsermächtigung des Zahlungspflichtigen vorliegt. Beim Abbuchungsauftragsverfahren verpflichtet er sich, Forderungen nur gegen solche Zahlungspflichtige einzuziehen, die ihrerseits der Zahlstelle einen Abbuchungsauftrag erteilt haben.





> Das Lastschriftverfahren kann in betrügerischer Absicht benutzt werden, sowohl zur Kreditbeschaffung (Lastschriftreiterei) als auch als unberechtigter Lastschrifteinzug in der Tätererwartung, der belastete Kontoinhaber werde dies nicht bemerken. Beides ist als Betrug strafbar.


Ich sehe keinen Grund, in Foren Aufrufe zu verbreiten, wenn es Fehlbuchungen gibt. Man hat ja Adressdaten über die schriftliche Einzugsermächtigung. Man kann also die Betroffenen direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Spekulat (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo, lieber dvill

stimmt alles in der Theorie! Hier wurde aber versucht von XWIN über step2pay an Geld zu kommen!
Diese Leute in irgendeiner Form zu erreichen ist sehr schwierig. Der richtige Weg ist die Anzeige, so wie ich das bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut getan habe. Die werden dann schon herausfinden, wer nun der "Bösewicht" war. Das ist ja deren Job!

Die Straftaten im www  incl. Belästigung durch Callcenter am Telefon nimmt ja permanent zu. Hier ist dringernder Handlungbedarf geboten. Ein Forum, wo jeder "nur" sein Leid klagen kann, kann nur der erste schritt sein, dem unbedingt Taten folgen müssen, will man etwas erreichen. Dem wird mir sicher jeder uneingeschränkt zustimmen!

Noch einen schönen Sonntag an der frischen Luft - weit weg vom PC )

Spekulat


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Spekulat schrieb:


> ....wurde aber versucht von XWIN über step2pay an Geld zu kommen!


Und warum wird dann der Herr A. G.  wegen Betruges angezeigt, wo der doch "nur" der Dienstleister für seinen Kunden in Hong Kong ist?



Spekulat schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut ... Das ist ja deren Job!


Hong Kong = Düsseldorf und deshalb ist es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht der Job der Niederbayern. Aber das werden die ohnehin recht bald raus bekommen.


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> ..., wo der doch "nur" der Dienstleister für seinen Kunden in Hong Kong ist?
> 
> Hong Kong = Düsseldorf und deshalb ist es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht der Job der Niederbayern.


Das sehe ich klar anders. Lastschriften einreichen kann nur ein Unternehmen, welches mit einer Bank einen Vertrag schließt. Für jeden Abbuchungsvorgang muss jeweils eine schriftliche Erlaubnis vorliegen. Das Unternehmen ist und bleibt verantwortlich für die Abbuchung.

Betroffene haben nur mit dem abbuchenden Unternehmen zu schaffen. Mit wem dieses Unternehmen weiter verbandelt ist, können und müssen Betroffene von Fehlbuchungen nicht wissen.

Der bereits angesprochene "Technische Fehler *[tm]*" ist kein Freifahrtschein.

In Bezug auf die Nachbarschaft24 wüsste ich mal gerne, wie die Vereinbarung zwischen den Unternehmen aussieht. Für Kunden ist Nachbarschaft24 hinter einer Adresse in Wetzikon verborgen, an der ein Servicecenter nicht auffindbar ist. Wie können Phantom-Firmen die notwendigen Nachweise für das Lastschriftverfahren bringen?

Wie eine Firma aus Hong Kong hier die schriftlichen Belege für die Teilnahme am Lastschriftverfahren vorlegt, ist bestimmt auch ganz spannend.


----------



## Spekulat (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Dvill,
Sie mögen ja recht haben! Aber, es kann doch nicht zur Hauptbeschäftigung werden, zu recherchieren, wer nun für was verantwortlich ist! Außerdem, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut nach tel. Rücksprache mit mir, selbst den Tatbestand des Betruges festgelegt.
Es lässt sich dann sicher leicht nachvollziehen, wer nun Dreck am Stecken hat. Und so wird u.U. der Geschäftsführer von Step2Pay dann ganz schnell wieder entlastet und der "Richtige" Verantwortliche belangt.
Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich mit der Auftraggeberfirma XWIN nicht zu tun hatte. Weiß der Kuckuck warum die diversen Leuten das Konto haben belasten lassen!?
Das alles herauszufinden ist und bleibt Aufgabe der Justiz - und das ist absolut unstreitig.
Ich kann da ein wenig mitreden, da ich bereits 2 Amtsperioden als Schöffe am Landgericht war und diverse Betrügereien mitzubeurteilen hatte.
Aber bekanntlich ist natürlich jeder Fall anders gelagert.

Schaun mer mal!

Schönen Sonntag Abend noch

Spekulat


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> Für jeden Abbuchungsvorgang muss jeweils eine schriftliche Erlaubnis vorliegen. Das Unternehmen ist und bleibt verantwortlich für die Abbuchung.


Wann hast Du das letzte Mal eine schriftlich unterschriebene Lastschrifterlaubnis erteilt?


----------



## Spekulat (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo dvill,

tut mir leid, auf Ihre Frage muss ich passen! Muss schon recht lange her sein! Aber mir wurde von meiner Bank bestätigt, dass es sehr leicht ist,per Einzug sich an einem Konto zu bedienen.
XWIN hat das jedenfalls nichts von mir bekommen. Ich kenne und kannte die Fa. nicht
Ich glaube, meine bisher stets höfliche Zurückhaltung bei diesbezüglichen ( Gewinnspiele )
Anrufen von Callcentern muss ich generell ändern - und gleich einfach auflegen. Das widerstrebt allerdings meiner Erziehung. Ach ja zu dieser Thematik gleich eine Bemerkung, die natürlich nur nebensächlich sein soll:
ist man in einem Forum wo man sich
 bestenfalls  über ein Pseudonym kennt,immer gleich per du? Ich habe das anders gelernt und bleibe auch dabei.
Eigentlich ist für mich die Angelegenheit Step2Pay erledigt:
Ich habe mein   widerrechtlich abgebuchtes Geld inzwischen zurückbekommen
und
über die strafrechtlichen Belange kümmert sich die Staatsanwaltschaft.

Was spricht also dagegen, wieder zur Tagesordnung zurückzukehren?
Man hat ja sonst nichts zun tun!  

Grüße

Spekulat


----------



## nicolibi (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Spekulat bzw. Leidensgenosse,
habe am Freitag einen richtigen Hals geschoben als die Abbuchung sah von xwin-online bzw step2pay. Schreibe gerade einen bösen Brief dazu 
Ich bin schon bei einem Gewinnspielservice angemeldet. Das war dümmste, was ich tun konnte, weil so meine Kontaktdaten gut verteilt werden und ich ständig irgendwelche fragwürdigen Anrufe zu Gewinnspielen bekomme. Werde immer besser im Abwimmeln.
Zur Anzeige:
Richtet sich die Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gegen step2pay oder xwin-online?
Muss ich da eine bestimmte Form einhalten, um die Firma wg Betrug anzeigen?
Könntest du vielleicht die Faxnummer des Staatsanwaltschaft dazu schreiben, damit das Fax auch die richtige Person erreicht.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Spekulat (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Nicolibi,
wenn Sie das letzte Statement von mir lesen, geht die anzeige zunächst gegen die Geschäftsleitung von step2pay. Wer letztlich der Schuldige ist, wird die Staatsanwaltschaft sicher herausfinden!
Geben Sie einfach Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut bei Google ein und da steht die zentrale Fax Nr. dazu dann noch das Az   51 Js   20059 / 08 und es kommt garantiert an die richte Stelle.

Wenn Sie sonst dazu noch ezwas wissen wollen, gibt es auch die Möglichkeit sozusagen unter 4 Augen zu schreiben: einfach Spekulat anklicken und direkt an mich schreiben.

Schönen Abend noch

Spekulat


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



nicolibi schrieb:


> Richtet sich die Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gegen step2pay oder xwin-online?
> Muss ich da eine bestimmte Form einhalten, um die Firma wg Betrug anzeigen?
> Könntest du vielleicht die Faxnummer des Staatsanwaltschaft dazu schreiben, damit das Fax auch die richtige Person erreicht.


Nix da Fax! Gehe einfach zu deiner nächsten Polizei und erstatte dort formell eine Anzeige mit dem Hinweis auf die Freisinger Firma. Von dort wird man sicher in in der Lage sein, den Vorgang an die richtige Stelle zu steuern. Firmen selbst sind übrigens nie "beschuldigt" sondern allenfalls deren Verantwortliche. Dein Problem soll das aber nicht sein, da die rechtliche Bewertung von der Polizei vorsortiert und letztlich vom StA getroffen wird.


----------



## Spekulat (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

nur ganz kurz Reducal, weil ich noch zu arbeiten habe: 
hier liegt vor mir der Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut mit dem bereits genannten Az. Und da können sich - so der StA am Telefon, alle weiteren Geschädigten anhängen! Bequemer gehts nicht!

Schönen Abend noch

Spekulat


----------



## Lilie (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Spekulat schrieb:


> Hallo, lieber dvill
> 
> stimmt alles in der Theorie! Hier wurde aber versucht von XWIN über step2pay an Geld zu kommen!
> Diese Leute in irgendeiner Form zu erreichen ist sehr schwierig. Der richtige Weg ist die Anzeige, so wie ich das bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut getan habe. Die werden dann schon herausfinden, wer nun der "Bösewicht" war. Das ist ja deren Job!
> ...


Danke Spekulant für die Vorarbeit - ich werde mich der Anzeige anschließen, denn das sieht wirklich nicht mehr nach Fehlbuchung aus.
Und was die Belästigung durch Callcenter betrifft, das ging mir - bis ich eine neue Telefonnummer hatte - auch gewaltig auf den Wecker.
Jetzt muss ich doch mal erzählen, was da für Anrufe kommen - damit andere einfacher einen Überblick bekommen.

Ich bin Ende letzten Jahres über 3 Monate hinweg andauernd von irgendwelchen Lottogesellschaften angerufen worden, d.h. anfänglich dachte ich, es wäre immer dieselbe. Irrtum, habe nach und nach festgestellt, dass es mehrere in Deutschland gibt.

Ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der einfach den Hörer auflegt und habe mir das immer eine Weile angehört. Meistens wurde ich zuerst als aktive Lottospielerin angesprochen - was ich mit Sicherheit nicht war. Trotzdem wurde ich dann gefragt, ob ich zu einem bestimmten Termin weiterspielen wolle. Auf meine Antwort, dass ich mit Sicherheit nirgends Lotto spiele, bekam ich zur Antwort, dass das nicht sein könne, da sie meine Daten hätten. Hatten sie, ich habe trotzdem vehement betont, dass ich nicht die Absicht habe, zu spielen.  Dieses Spielchen hat sich mehrfach wiederholt - hatte sogar den Eindruck, dass das jedesmal die gleiche Dame war.
Dann kam ein Herr, der hat es geschickter angestellt. Hat mir gesagt, dass ich risikolos spielen könne, da ich, wenn ich ein Jahr lang spiele und nichts gewinne, den Einsatz zurück bekommen würde. - "Ich spiele kein Jahr lang Lotto" - War dann ein bisschen stolz, dass ich es geschafft hatte, diesen Herrn auf 3 Monate runterzuhandeln. Hatte die Sondergenehmigung (dachte ich), dass ich nur 3 Monate spielen muss und wenn ich in dem Zeitraum nichts gewinne, bekomme ich den Einsatz wieder zurück. 
Ganz offensichtlich war ich da etwas geistig umnachtet, denn mir ist erst etwas zu spät klar geworden, dass, wenn ich nur 1 Cent gewinne, ich ja wohl etwas gewonnen habe und damit wars das mit Rückerstattung des Einsatzes. Dann habe ich auch noch jeden Monat so ein blödes Horoskop bekommen (war zwar im Preis mit drin, ging aber natürlich dann vom Lottoeinsatz weg). Hatte mir niemand gesagt, dass man noch für ein Horoskop bezahlt.
Und schon wieder kam ein Anruf einer Lottogesellschaft - dachte, es sei dieselbe, bei der ich schon mitspiele. Plötzlich wurde mir angeboten, dass ich für den 1. Monat eine Gutschrift von € 32,oo Euro bekommen könne.  - Wenigstens etwas. - Ich würde einen Gutschein zugeschickt bekommen, den ich dann zurückschicken müsse, damit ich das in Anspruch nehmen könne.
Ich war total entsetzt, als dieser Gutschein kam. - War eine andere Lottogesellschaft. Glücklicherweise habe ich da nicht mehr geschlafen und einfach das Ganze, incl. Gutschein nicht zurückgeschickt. - 2 Wochen später kommt ein Brief dieser Lottogesellschaft, dass sie zweimal versucht hätten, mich anzurufen, mich aber nicht erreicht hätten. Ich erhielt nochmals meine Gewinnzahlen und die Mitteilung,dass die mir "vorliegenden spielfertigen Unterlagen mit Ihren persönlichen Gewinnzahlen bereits gültig sind..."
Wieder lag der Gutschein im Wert von € 32,00 bei und ganz nebenbei sollte man ankreuzen: "Ja, ich will gewinnen und ... erhalte dafür direkt im ersten Monat eine Gutschrift in Höhe von € 32,00."
... für meinen Spieleinsatz bediene ich mich dem bequemen Bankeinzug.
Bitte buchen Sie ab sofort ... meine Spieleinsätze von meinem Konto ... ab."

Aber dieses Mal habe ich das - ganz klein gedruckte - Widerrufsrecht gelesen:
"Sie können unbeschadet der Regelung des § 312 d. Absatz 3 BGB Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-mail) widerrufen. ..."
Ich habe sofort eine E-mail an die angegebenen Adressen (waren zwei verschiedene auf dem Brief) geschickt und eine Woche später einen Brief erhalten, in dem meine Kündigung bedauert, aber akzeptiert wurde.

Beim nächsten Anruf einer Lottogesellschaft habe ich zuerst mal nachgefragt, wer genau mich den da schon wieder anruft. Aha, eine 3. Lottogesellschaft. Hier sollte ich für mein Mitspiel einen Reisegutschein über € 50,00 bekommen. - "Ich brauche keinen Reisegutschein, da ich sowieso kein Geld zum Verreisen habe." Antwort des Lotto-Mannes:"Eine meiner Kundinnen hat den Gutschein bei E-Bay reingestellt und - ich weiß nicht mehr, wieviel - auf jeden Fall einiges mehr wie € 50,00 dafür erzielt." - "Wer's glaubt, wird seelig." 

Ich habe genug von Lottogesellschaften. Habe übrigens in 3 Monaten knapp € 150,00 eingesetzt und ca. € 5,oo gewonnen (aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur ein Pechvogel). 

Zur Info: Es gibt "Deutscher Lottotipp (ein Projekt der DL-Tipp GmbH) und "LottoTeam FondsVerwaltungs GmbH". Dann haben noch angerufen: Deutscher LottoPool (DLP) und Euro Chance 59 (die hatten die gleiche Masche mit der aktiven Mitspielerin. Als ich widersprochen habe, meinten Sie, das sein dann wohl ein Fehler. - Immerhin, dieses Gespräch war relativ schnell beendet).


----------



## Troddelblume (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Guten Abend!

Bei der gestrigen Durchsicht meiner Kontoauszüge stellte ich fest, dass mir am 11.7.2008 von Step2Pay für x-win-online 49,95 Euro abgebucht wurden. Da ich keiner der beiden Firmen jemals eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben hatte, stieß ich bei meinen Recherchen auf dieses Forum. 

Ich habe mich der Anzeige angeschlossen und heute der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut eine Stellungnahme plus entsprechenden Kontoauszug zugefaxt.

Liebe Grüße! Troddelblume


----------



## Spekulat (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Lilie, ich habe Ihnen ja schon auf der privaten Schiene geschrieben und Ihre umfassende Ausführung gewürdigt! Eben habe ich bei Troddelblume gelesen, dass er sich auch meiner Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut anschließen wird.
Noch einen schönen Abend!

Spekulat


----------



## Spekulat (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Troddelblume, es freut mich, dass sich nun doch einige an "mein" Aktenzeichen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut anhängen. Trotz einiger Skeptiker, die jeden zu der für sie zuständigen Polizeidienststelle schicken wollten, ist die von mir initiierte Variante doch die bessere. Unabhängig davon sollten Sie das abgebuchte Geld gleich zurückfordern, dann stimm zumindest Ihr Konto wieder. 

Schönen Abend noch

Spekulat


----------



## Insider (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Spekulat schrieb:


> ist die von mir initiierte Variante doch die bessere.


Tja, Herr Spekulant, wenn ihre Vermutungen da mal nicht von der Realität eingeholt werden.

Selbstverständlich kann jeder Betroffene die Buchung wieder rückgängig machen - kostet nichts und ist unschädlich. Natürlich kann auch jeder, der meint betrogen worden zu sein, eine Strafanzeige erstatten - egal wo in D und freilich ist die Zusammenführung der Einzelanzeigen an einem Ort sinnvoll.

Nur kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum man immer wieder nur auf die Tatsachen einer Straftat verweist, während doch auch die Möglichkeit einer "Fehlbuchung", eines falsch übergebenen/eingepflegten Datenbestandes, möglich zu sein scheint.

Die Step2Pay GmbH wird womöglich [...]

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Troddelblume (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo Spekulat!

Da ich etwas forum-scheu bin und mir die "Besserwisserei" mancher Forenschreiber nicht liegt, wende ich mich direkt an Sie. Zunächst einmal möchte ich mich bei Ihnen herzlich für Ihre Super-Vorarbeit bedanken und betonen, dass ich mit all Ihren Äußerungen in diesem Forum konform gehe: Es geht nicht an, dass irgendjemand ohne Erlaubnis hergeht und sich an Konten bedient und nach genauer Durchsicht aller Beiträge neige ich zu der Ansicht, dass es sich hier nicht um Fehlbuchungen handelt. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass dies der Fall sein sollte, wäre dies trotzdem Grund genug, die Sache zu stoppen, denn mit  solch sensiblen Daten darf einfach nicht so sorglos umgegangen werden. Aber darum soll sich die Staatsanwaltschaft kümmern.....

Auffällig war beim Lesen der Beiträge für mich, dass etliche der Forenschreiber irgendwann einmal Lotto gespielt hatten. Zu meiner Vorgeschichte möchte ich sagen, dass dies auch bei mir für 3 Monate bis März 08 der Fall war. was ich bitter bereue - denn danach stand mein Telefon nicht mehr still. Ich bin seitdem permanent penetranten Anrufen ausgesetzt: Es rufen diverse dubisose Lotto-Unternehmen an wie Deutsche Lottogesellschaft, Deutsches Lottoteam, Deutscher Lottopool usw. Ich wurde jedesmal, wie es auch Lilie passiert ist, als aktive Mitspielerin angesprochen, es wurde frech behauptet, ich sei bei Ihnen für die Monate Juni, Juli und September registriert ("ob es denn dabei bleibt"), auf ein klares Nein meinerseits wurde abrupt aufgelegt, um dann ein paar Tage später wieder anzurufen: Wie versprochen, seien meine Unterlagen fertig und man wolle nur noch einen Datenabgleich machen - als sie den nicht bekamen, meinte die Dame, schließlich hätte ich ja schon mein telefonisches Einverständnis erteilt und schließlich hätte sie ja auch schon meine Daten (die Frage ist: Woher?). Es wird hier wirklich mit üblen Tricks gearbeitet und  hartnäckig immer wieder angerufen - in der Hoffnung, dass doch mal jemand in die Falle tappt. Ich knalle mittlerweile bei solchen Anrufen den Hörer sofort wieder auf die Gabel! Leider hat mir das "Überbordwerfen" meiner guten Erziehung auch nichts genutzt: Irgendwie wurden mir trotzdem 49,95 abgebucht und ich sehe einen deutlichen Zusammenhang zwischen dieser Abbuchung und den Anrufen der Lottogesellschaften. 

In Anbetracht dieser Vorgeschichte ist es meinem Rechtsempfinden nach dringend geboten, dass einer solchen widerrechtlichen Abzockerei Einhalt geboten wird! Da mein Gespräch mit der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle für mich nicht so recht befriedigend verlief, bin ich nun, wie gesagt, sehr dankbar, dass ich mich an die Anzeige in Landshut anhängen kann. 

Trotz viel Arbeit und wenig Zeit: Könnten wir evtl. Neuigkeiten austauschen? 

Liebe Grüße von Troddelblume, die auch aus Unterfranken kommt...


----------



## bernhard (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*



Troddelblume schrieb:


> Ich knalle mittlerweile bei solchen Anrufen den Hörer sofort wieder auf die Gabel!


Ich äußerte mal in einem solchen Fall Interesse, musst aber leider noch kurz das Badewasser abstellen. Dafür legte ich den Hörer zur Seite. Ich hab's dann leider vergessen, aber der Störer hat für mind. 10 Minuten keinen anderen belästigt.

Die Telefonterroristen sammeln in besorgniserregender Weise Daten und berücksichtigen deartige "Vergesslichkeiten" mit einem besonderen Status. Das senkt spürbar die Belästigungsintensität für die Zukunft.


----------



## Spekulat (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Danke, Troddelblume, für das nette Kompliment! "Ja, wir aus Unterfranken [Underfrangn ]  sind werden nicht umsonst: "Franken - Bayerns Elite " bezeichnet. Die Bayern südlich des Weißwurst - Äquators (für Norddeutsche, das ist die Donau ) mögen diesen nicht böse gemeinten Scherz verzeihen!!
Spaß beiseite, ich habe auch echte Schwierigkeiten so einfach aufzulegen! Aber man sollte das höflich, aber bestimmt doch tun!
Bei 2 solchen Anrufen, habe ich bereits auf 2 von mir initiierte Klagen hingewiesen. Das schien zumindest für den Moment funktioniert zu haben!  Schaun mer mal wie's weitergeht!?

Wir sollten aber, wie von Ihnen vorgeschlagen, in Kontakt bleiben. Der direkte - nicht öffentliche Kontakt ist möglich, wenn Sie nach dem Anmelden auf mein "Spekulat" klicken!

Grüße von Unterfranken nach Unterfranken

Spekulat


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Google findet nun auch die Firmenseite und leitet gleich auf die richtige Adresse.


----------



## XeinfachulkigX (26 Juli 2008)

*xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*

Hallo! Uns hat´s innerhalb von 14 Tagen gleich 2mal erwischt. Schwiegermutter hat eine Abbuchung üer 49,95Euro von Step2Pay (xwin-online.com) auf ihrem Kontoauszug entdeckt - und heute kam eine "Letzte Mahnung" von Gehaltsberater.de
Beidesmal sehr ominös, hat man doch weder mit dem einen, noch dem anderen zu tun.
Gott sei dank bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und habe mich stundenlang durchgelesen.
So weiß ich jetzt zumindest das wir wegen des komischen Schreibens nichts weiter tun müssen.
Wegen der Abbuchung machen wir uns auch keine Gedanken mehr - die haben wir zurück holen lassen.
Was mich immer noch irritiert - Wie um alles in der Welt kommen diese Abzocker an die Daten!? Kontodaten einer über 70jährigen die nie bisher mit dem Internet zu tun hatte, Adresse meines Lebensgefährten (die Geschichte mit dem Gehaltsberater....), gut - das ist ja nicht allzu schwierig.
Wo soll denn das noch alles hinführen!? 
Macht es Sinn mit dem Schreiben zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zu erstatten!?
Für Infos wäre ich dankbar!

XeinfachulkigX


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



XeinfachulkigX schrieb:


> und heute kam eine "Letzte Mahnung" von Gehaltsberater.de



Dann steht ja noch die allerletzte, sowie die allllleralllllerletzte vor Einschaltung des intergalaktischen Femgerichts aus. 
Schema siehe hier: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite



XeinfachulkigX schrieb:


> ...hat man doch weder mit dem einen, noch dem anderen zu tun.



Also. Damit erübrigen sich eigentlich alle weiteren Fragen.
Dann sind diese Droh- und Mahn-Schwabulatorien für Dich etwa so relevant wie das Blöken eines Ochsen auf der Kuhweide.



XeinfachulkigX schrieb:


> Wegen der Abbuchung machen wir uns auch keine Gedanken mehr - die haben wir zurück holen lassen.



Recht so.



XeinfachulkigX schrieb:


> Was mich immer noch irritiert - Wie um alles in der Welt kommen diese Abzocker an die Daten!?



So, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind. Wenn man das immer man genau wüsste, wie. Während es aber bei der Jungfrau nur eine Möglichkeit gibt, gibt es bei der Weitergabe von Daten hunderte von Möglichkeiten. Die einen weniger, die anderen noch weniger legal. Aber: who cares?



XeinfachulkigX schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn mit dem Schreiben zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zu erstatten!?



Versuchen kann man es natürlich. 
Edit: siehe den Beitrag unten sowie die anderen Beiträge von Spekulat. Es gibt bereits ein existierendes Verfahren.


----------



## Spekulat (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*

Hallo, wenn Sie alle Beiträge dazu gelesen haben, haben Sie sicher auch das Aktenzeichen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gefunden. Ich habe das dort initiiert und zwischenzeitlich habe sich einige "Leidensgenossen - und - sinnen" einfach angeschlossen.
Bequemer gehts wahrlich nicht. 

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Ihnen 

Spekulat


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



Spekulat schrieb:


> Bequemer gehts wahrlich nicht.


Abgesehen von einem weiteren Verfahren in Düsseldorf (dort sitzt bekanntlich der Anbieter, für den Step2Pay eingezogen hat) wäre ich ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn sie dann auch über den § der Einstellungsverfügung aus LA informieren. Die Sommerpause der StA eingeplant, dürfte mit der etwa ab 10/08 zu rechnen sein.


----------



## Spekulat (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*

Hallo Herr Kunze, ich habe Ihnen auf privater Ebene geantwortet. Ist diese mail nicht angekommen, weil keine Antwort gekommen ist?

Schönen Abend noch

Spekulat


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Abgesehen von einem weiteren Verfahren in Düsseldorf (dort sitzt bekanntlich der Anbieter, für den Step2Pay eingezogen hat)


An welcher Stelle ist das bekannt?

Bisher gibt es hier eine Wortmeldung von Step2Pay, die mehr Fragen aufwirft als klärt. Betroffene reden von einer Abbuchung mit dem Text xwin-online.com. Das passt auf eine Webseite einer Firma in Hong Kong.

Hong Kong ist bekanntlich groß. Aber das Düsseldorf ein Teil von Hong Kong wäre, wäre mir neu.


----------



## seppi (4 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*

Hallo miteinander;
Also ich hab von xwin-online.com heute einen Brief bekommen.
Da steht drinnen das Sie die Abbuchung sehr bedauern. Auszug aus dem Brief: 
in dieser Sache müssen wir Ihnen zu unserem großen Bedauern mitteilen, daß uns im Rahmen unseres automatisierten Abbuchungverfahrens ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen ist. So wurden Ihre Daten aus nicht mehr nachzuvollziehenden Gründen fälschlicherweise in unseren automatischen Abbuchungslauf vom (Datum) eingespielt, obwohl Sie keinerlei Leistungen von unserem Hause bezogen haben.

Ist der Hammer 

Unten Links steht der Veranstalter
Senator Consulting Limited
Room 17, 17/F., Hartcour House
39 Cloucester Toad, Wanchai
Hong Kong

Unten Rechts steht der Abwickler
Plabonte GmbH
Geschäftsführer: M. K.
Opladener 37 
40591 Düsseldorf
Eintragung ins HRB Düsseldorf *beantragt*


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



seppi schrieb:


> Also ich hab von xwin-online.com heute einen Brief bekommen.


Von wem bitte ist der Brief? Dass dieses Entschuldigungschreiben versendet wird, wurde hier übrigens schon mal erwähnt:





Insider schrieb:


> Die Step2Pay GmbH wird womöglich [...]
> 
> _[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



seppi schrieb:


> So wurden Ihre Daten aus nicht mehr nachzuvollziehenden Gründen fälschlicherweise in unseren automatischen Abbuchungslauf vom (Datum) eingespielt, obwohl Sie keinerlei Leistungen von unserem Hause bezogen haben.


Die Hauptfrage ist, wie kommt diese Firma in den Besitz persönlicher Bankdaten? Ich erinnere an


bernhard schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Hauptproblem nicht darin, dass angeblich eine Datenpanne passiert sei. Ich würde gerne verstehen können, wie durch fehlerhafte Datenverarbeitung Datensätze entstehen können, die konsistente Bankdaten deutscher Bürger sind.
> 
> Ich sehe nur einen Grund, dass Firmen Bankdaten von Privatleuten verwalten, wenn sie nämlich von ihren Kunden eine Einziehungserlaubnis haben. Dann dürfen sie auch abbuchen, wenn es Fälligkeiten gibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die Hauptfrage ist, wie kommt diese Firma in den Besitz persönlicher Bankdaten?


Step2Pay hat die Daten von dem asiatischen "_Veranstalter_" bekommen, der dem Düsseldorfer "_Abwickler_" sehr nahe steht. Veranstalter und Abwickler sind nach meinem Verständnis der selbe, wenn man sich hier auch bemüht, unterschiedliche Rechtsformen/Gesellschaften zu verwenden. Einige Datensätze stammen anscheinend aus alten Spielteilnahmen, andere wurden angeblich "versehentlich" dazu gespeichert. Dass Daten z. B. im Direktmarketing gespeichert und verhökert werden ist bekannt und man kann nahezu nichts dagegen tun!


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Dass Daten z. B. im Direktmarketing gespeichert und verhökert werden ist bekannt und man kann nahezu nichts dagegen tun!


Mit nichts tun wird nichts verändert.

Es gibt den Grundsatz der Datensparsamkeit und das Selbstbestimmungsrecht über eigene Daten. Das Beispiel zeigt mustergültig, was passieren kann, wenn persönliche Daten in die Fänge von Unberechtigten geraten.

Da muss der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte ran.


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



seppi schrieb:


> Plabonte GmbH
> [...]
> Eintragung ins HRB Düsseldorf *beantragt*


Ich blicke nicht durch.

Hier wird eine Firma diesen Namens mit HRB erwähnt: "Eurojoker" - Seite 6 - Antispam e.V.

Im Registerportal kann man suchen und findet unter "Amtsgericht Bonn Aktenzeichen: HRB 16134" eine Firma diesen Namens, die von Düsseldorf nach Wachtberg umgezogen ist, und das am 17.3.08.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*



bernhard schrieb:


> Amtsgericht Bonn Aktenzeichen: HRB 16134


Es gibt nur diese eine Plabonte GmbH in Wachtberg 





			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> * 								Bonn HRB 16134*


Die beantragte Eintragung bezieht sich auf die Zweitniederlassung der Senator Dingsda aus Hong Kong.


----------



## spast (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Hab nach einer Abuchung von 49,95 Euro und Rückholung dieser Summe ein Entschuldigungsschreiben von xwin-online.com erhalten.
Folgende Adressen waren auf diesem Schreiben

Veranstalter:
Senator Consulting Limited
Room 1707, 17/F., Hartcour House
39 GloucesterToad, Wanchai
Hong Kong


Abwicklung:
Plabonte GmbH
Geschäftsführer: M. K.
Opladener 37         40591 Düsseldorf
Eintragungs ins HRB Düsseldorf beantragt


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

GmbHG - Einzelnorm


> Auf allen Geschäftsbriefen gleichviel welcher Form, die an einen bestimmten Empfänger gerichtet werden, müssen die Rechtsform und der Sitz der Gesellschaft, das Registergericht des Sitzes der Gesellschaft und die Nummer, unter der die Gesellschaft in das Handelsregister eingetragen ist, sowie alle Geschäftsführer und, sofern die Gesellschaft einen Aufsichtsrat gebildet und dieser einen Vorsitzenden hat, der Vorsitzende des Aufsichtsrats mit dem Familiennamen und mindestens einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen angegeben werden.


Bisher werfen "Erklärungen" immer neue Fragen auf.

Die wichtigste Frage ist, woher die Daten stammen, die offensichtlich in falsche Hände gerieten.


----------



## Wembley (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Gehen wir einmal die grandiose Geschichte dieser Step2Pay GmbH durch:

- Ende Februar 2008 ins Leben gerufen. (laut Handelsregisterauszug)
- Bekannt wurde sie erstmals, weil sie für Nachbarschaft24.net Geld einzog.
- Step2pay entschuldigt sich dafür. Siehe hier: http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/Step2Pay+GmbH+kuendigt+Vertraege+mit+Abzockern-n44.htm

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die bei Step2Pay nicht wussten, mit wem sie es zu tun haben.
P.S.: Der Verfasser des obigen Textes bei nicht-abzocken.eu schrieb damals relativ positiv über Step2Pay. Ich habe da immer den Kopf geschüttelt, wenn ich das las.
Aber mittlerweile sieht dies der Verfasser offenbar anders und scheint seine Meinung geändert zu haben. http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/Der+Fall+Step2Pay+++Wer+steckt+dahinter-n51.htm

- dann die Geschichte mit xwin-online.com
- Die ersten Fälle bez. xwin-online.com tauchten bei uns im Forum am 11. Juli 2008 auf. Eine Webseite namens xwin-online.com war zu dieser Zeit nicht online. Registriert wurde sie erst 4 Tage zuvor, also am 7. Juli 2008.
- Bisher ist mir noch niemand bekannt, der etwas mit xwin-online.com bestellt hätte.
- Da stellt sich die Frage, wie sind die zu ihren Kunden gekommen? Für ein Angebot, welches man online noch nicht nutzen konnte. 
- Gab es bei dieser ersten Welle Mitte Juli überhaupt jemanden, der sich bewusst für xwin-online.com entschieden hat?
- Wie kann es Buchungsfehler für etwas geben, das offensichtlich noch nicht im Einsatz ist?

Jetzt kommt Step2Pay wieder mit einem meiner Meinung nach lächerlichen Entschuldigungsschreiben daher. Ist das deren Firmenphilosophie? Zuerst abbuchen und wenn was faul war, halt entschuldigen? Für eine junge Firma richtig peinlich, finde ich.
Würde ich einen Zahlungsdienstleister suchen, dann täte ich einen riesigen Bogen um diese Firma machen, so "professionell" wie die arbeiten.

Weiters wurde auch nicht die Frage beantwortet, in welchem Verhältnis sie zur ebenfalls hier schon bekannten ZEA stehen. Von dort hat man ja die Homepage, vor allem den Text und zu einem großen Teil das Design. Die Bilder sind immer noch auf zea-service.com.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Wembley schrieb:


> - Bekannt wurde sie erstmals, weil sie für Nachbarschaft24.net Geld einzog.
> - Step2pay entschuldigt sich dafür.
> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die bei Step2Pay nicht wussten, mit wem sie es zu tun haben.


Die unsägliche, neverending  Story der 24ernachbarschaft beginnt hier am 09.10.2007 

In Februar 2008 zu behaupten, man habe nicht gewußt, um was für eine dunkelgrau Zone
es sich handelt, ist dreist und unverfroren.
Die Handhabung von Google sollte  man bei  Unternehmen  dieser Art voraussetzen.

Die weiteren Punkte, die Wembley aufführt, sind  nicht geeignet, diesem  "Unternehmen"
 auch nur den Funken von Glaubwürdigkeit zuzubilligen.  Die Entschuldigungen, die  angeführt
 werden,  fallen  mindestens  den Bereich  grober Fahrlässigkeit, wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## Picatchu (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Hallo.
Vielleicht schon ein bißchen zu um zu antworten bzw einen Beitrag abzugeben, aber bei mir wurde auch etwas abgebucht.
Bei mir fing alles damit an, das eine Firma bei mir anrief ( die Personen klangen gar nicht deutsch ) und meinten, das ich ein Lotto Abo bei denen habe und das es noch drei Monate lief und ob ich weiter machen würde...
Ich gleich gesagt, stop, was für ein Abo. Ich habe bei ihnen nichts. Der Typ meinte am Telefon dann doch, stehe doch im Rechner.
Na langen diskutieren alles klar, hat sich erledigt, meinte der Typ dann. Nach einigen Tagen dann prompt die Abbuchung und auch dann gleich von mir Storniert.
Seid dem rufen die permanent an und wollen nun wissen, was mein Abo macht und ob ich verlängern will.
Gleiches spiel wieder von vorne: "habe kein abo....., ...doch stehen im Rechner."
Keine Ahnung von wem die das alles haben.
Langsam nervt das. Man würde doch wissen, wo und mit wem man solche Geschäfte abschließt und bei diesem deutsch weiß ich das mit Sicherheit, das ich da keine Geschäfte getätig hatte.


MfG Pica


----------



## dvill (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Zur bekannten Geschichte mit nachbarschaft24.net gehört auch

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-11.html#post223337

Diese Firma operiert konspirativ hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Postfachanschriften. Wie kann diese die notwendigen Dokumente vorlegen, um am Lastschriftverfahren teilzunehmen?


----------



## Picatchu (4 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Nachtrag...
Also schieben sich dubiose Firmen, wo man sich mal leider angemeldet hatte, sich die ganzen Daten der Kunden zu. Die versuchen dann mit großer penetrantheit und großer Ausdauer den Kunden bzw ahnungslosen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Und die, die es nicht mehr wissen, überweisen bzw lassen abbuchen.
Super. Also hartnäckig bleiben und alles verleugnen bzw gleich wieder auflegen.
Das so etwas zulässig ist, ist mir immer ein Rätsel...

MfG Pica


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage ist, woher die Daten stammen....


Das kann nur M. K. von der Plabonte erklären





bernhard schrieb:


> ....die offensichtlich in falsche Hände gerieten.


Die Daten wurden (meinem Verständnis nach) nach Erding falsch zugeliefert und waren anscheinend zuvor schon in falschen Händen. Passiert ist das anscheinend so:





Picatchu schrieb:


> Bei mir fing alles damit an, das eine Firma bei mir anrief ( die Personen klangen gar nicht deutsch ) und meinten, das ich ein Lotto Abo bei denen habe





Wembley schrieb:


> - Bekannt wurde sie erstmals, weil sie für Nachbarschaft24.net Geld einzog.


Ähm, das stimmt so nicht - das war nur ein jetziger "Mitarbeiter" der Step2Pay, ein ausgeschiedener Anteilseigner bei der Novalnet AG.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht - das war nur ein jetziger "Mitarbeiter" der Step2Pay


Wie viele Mitarbeiter hat diese Firma? Damit einer nicht weiß, was der andere tut, braucht es schon eine gewisse Größe.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

...keine Ahnung, mehr als knapp eine Hand voll werden das aber wohl nicht sein. Der Begriff "Berater" oder "freier Mitarbeiter" hat in dem Biz ohnehin  seine eigene Bedeutung.


----------



## HUmax (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php?readmore=51



> Der Verein Nicht Abzocken e.V. korrigiert hiermit seine Haltung bezüglich der Firma Step2Pay.


Lieber zu spät als nie.


----------



## Picatchu (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Hallo.
Heute bekam ich ein Schreiben von der Firma X-Win-Online.com.
Und zwar ein Entschuldigungsschreiben. Mit dem Inhalt, das es ihnen leid tut was vorgefallen ist. Es sei ein technischer Fehler im automatischen Abbuchungsverfahren unterlaufen.
Meine Daten sind aus nicht mehr nachzuvollziehenden Gründen fälschlicherweise in deren automatischen Abbuchungslauf eingespielt worden, vom 09.07.2008.
So stand es erstmal im Brief.
Wie auch immer dieses passierte. Also wurde meine hartnäckig belohnt und der Unschuldige hatte gewonnen.
Jetzt ist alles wieder freude Eierkuchen.
Hoffe ich...

MfG Pica


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Picatchu schrieb:


> ein Schreiben von der Firma X-Win-Online.com.


So eine Firma gibt es nicht. Die Frage habe ich gestern schon einmal gestellt - von wem kommt das Schreiben, bitte?


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Reducal schrieb:


> von wem kommt das Schreiben, bitte?


Vielleicht aus einem fälschlichen automatisierten Prozess mit nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Ursachen.

Sorry, war ein Scherz, aus Verzweifelung.


----------



## Picatchu (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Laut Abbuchung und dem Schreiben was ich bekam, ist eindeutig drauf zu erlesen, das dies von XWin-online.com stammt.
Ob es diese Firma so gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Soll was mit Lotto spielen zu tun haben.
Der Veranstalter laut dem Schreiben ist bzw sind welche mit Sitz in HONG KONG und die Abwicklung, welche in Düsseldorf.


MfG  Pica


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Also wenn ich mit einem Schreiben das Vertrauen eine "Geschädigten" zurück gewinnen will, dann steht da zumindest mein Name darauf und eben nicht nur die Bezeichnung meiner/einer Website.
Ggü. dem Insider wurde vor zwei Wochen erklärt, dass die Step2Pay vor hat, derartige Schreiben zu versenden. Weshalb es hier nun abermals so ein Verwirrspiel braucht, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wembley (5 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jedenfalls wurde unter dem Namen bzw. die Bezeichnung "Step2Pay" abgebucht. 
"Step2Pay" hat sich auch dann dafür entschuldigt.

Wie dem auch sei, wieder ein Punkt, der diese Firma in meinen Augen alles andere als vertrauenswürdig macht.


----------



## Spekulat (5 August 2008)

*AW: xwin-online.com und gehaltsberater.de - uns hat´s gleich 2mal erwischt*

Hallo
auch ich habe natürlich diesen Brief erhalten. Ich werde diesen mit dem Aktenzeichen an die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut weiterleiten. Diejenigen. die sich schon länger mit diesem Thema befassen wissen, dass ich dort die Angelegenheit zur Anzeige gebracht habe.
Wie das nun weitergeht, wird Landshut entscheiden!?

Schaun mer mal....

Spekulat


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



Picatchu schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich ein Schreiben von der Firma X-Win-Online.com. Und zwar ein Entschuldigungsschreiben.


zur Archivierung


----------



## Spekulat (8 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Hallo Reducal, dieses Schreiben habe ich schon  vor ein paar Tage an die Staatsanwaltschaft nach Landshut weitergeschickt. Die Juristen können das sicher richtig bewerten. Wie die Geschichte dann weitergeht - man wird's sehen!?

Schönes Wochenende

Spekulat


----------



## Troddelblume (8 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich erhielt ebenfalls ein Entschuldigungsschreiben. Übrigens: Werfen Sie doch bitte mal einen Blick ins Forum "Eurojoker". Da läuft auch schon eine Anzeige!

Schönes Wochenende!

Troddelblume


----------



## KatzenHai (8 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Cool.

Seit wann gibt es für den Kontoinhaber Kosten, wenn er zurück buchen lässt? Ich dachte bisher, der Abbucher wird belastet ...

Und: Was wohl mit denen passiert, die jetzt nicht die Abbucher-Rücklastkosten zur eigenen Absicherung auslösen, sondern statt dessen 42 Tage warten? 

Wäre das ein Schneeballsystem, würde ich vermuten, dass die 42-Tage-Warter mit ihren Geldern aktuelle Abbuchungs-Rücklastkosten finanzieren - und in 41 Tagen ein paar Personen plötzlich den Kontinent wechseln ...


Aber das ist nur meine Neurose, das Entschuldigungsschreiben ist bestimmt ganz harmlos und ich bin total verdorben. Nur deshalb fällt mir auch nach längerem Grübeln kein Grund ein, warum nicht der Fehler sofort (1-2 Banktage) korrigiert wird, durch freiwillige Rückzahlung, statt in sieben (!) Wochen ...


----------



## dvill (8 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



> Die Rentnerin E. B. staunte nicht schlecht, als sie von ihrem zweimonatigen Krankenhausaufenthalt heimkehrte: Von ihrem Konto waren von der Firma "Step2pay", welche auf den Internetzahlungsverkehr spezialisiert ist, 49,95 Euro abgebucht worden.


Warnung vor Abzocke | suedkurier.de


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Die unberechtigte Selbstbedienung auf fremden Konten scheint in Mode zu kommen:


> "Da muss man intensiv darüber nachdenken, ob hier ein Straftatbestand vorliegt, denn die unbefugte Übermittlung von Konto-Daten ist nicht erlaubt"


In die Falle gelockt

Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg : Flächendeckender Nepp der Firma LottoTeam


> Auch glaube ich, dass Sie sich meine Kontodaten widerrechtlich beschafft haben, was strafrechtlich relevant sein kann.
> [...]
> Ich behalte mir vor, Strafanzeige wegen Betrugsverdachts, insbesondere wegen des illegalen Beschaffens von Kontodaten zu stellen.


http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ121827657201226/link462841A.html

Edit: Weiter geht's mit unberechtigtem Einziehen von fremden Konten:

http://news.google.de/news?hl=de&um...stschriftverfahrens+einziehen&btnG=News-Suche


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Was wohl mit denen passiert, die jetzt nicht die Abbucher-Rücklastkosten zur eigenen Absicherung auslösen, sondern statt dessen 42 Tage warten?
> 
> ....warum nicht der Fehler sofort (1-2 Banktage) korrigiert wird, durch freiwillige Rückzahlung, statt in sieben (!) Wochen ...


...weil die Abbucher sonst selbst Schaden erleiden. Die belasteten Konten hätten dann eine Gutschrift und gleichzeitig hätte der Kontoinhaber nochmals die Möglichkeit auch die unberechtigte Lastschrift zurück zu holen. Wie der Abbucher das dann korrigieren kann, dürfte klar sein. Nicht jeder würde ihm denn Betrag dann nochmals anweisen, er hätte zumindest einige Rennerei. Wie man hört, geht es wohl um etwa 2000 Buchungen und bei somit rd. 100.000 €uronen schlüge die Ausfallquote doch sicher gehörig zu Buche.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

Es gibt Erklärungen, die machen alles noch schlimmer.

Warum sollte jemand nicht später als nach 42 Banktagen zurückbuchen? Eine Frist ist nicht bekannt.

Gehen wir also von 2000 Betroffenen aus. Das sind statistisch gesehen anständige Bürger, wie man an vorstehenden Beispielen auch sieht. Wenn man diesen Betroffenen das Problem ordentlich erklärt und dann zeitnah für alle zurückbucht, halte ich die Unterstellung, diese seien Spitzbuben und würden sich unberechtigt zu Lasten dieser Unternehmer das Geld ein zweites Mal verschaffen wollen, für unanständig und ärgerlich.

Diese Firmen sollten nicht vom branchenüblichen Denken ihrer Geschäftspartner auf anständige Bürger schließen.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

1000 Abbuchungen können viel oder auch wenig öffentliches Aufsehen erregen. In diesem Fall bleibt alles diffus unbekannt. Manchmal merkt jemand was:


> Am 9. Juli schröpfte der Erdinger Finanzdienstleister STEP2 PAY S.s Konto um 49,95 Euro im Auftrag eines Kunden namens xwin-online.com mit Sitz in Hongkong. Auch hier hatte der Mann aus Zarnewenz von beiden nie zuvor gehört, versichert er glaubhaft. Und tatsächlich gab’s auch diesmal das Geld zurück – und auch gleich noch einen schriftliche Entschuldigung gratis dazu. Darin heißt es: „So wurden Ihre Daten aus nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen in unseren automatischen Abbuchungslauf eingespielt, obwohl sie keinerlei Leistungen von unserem Hause bezogen haben.“
> 
> Weder STEP2PAY noch ADB Active Data können sich erklären, wie diese mysteriösen Luftbuchungen zustande kamen und verweisen auf die Kunden, in deren Dienst sie tätig seien.


Lübecker Nachrichten - Luebeck News


----------



## dvill (15 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



> vor einem monat stellte ich auf meinem konto wieder eine abbuchung über 49,95 euro von win-online.com (eingezogen von step2pay) fest.


Nochmals zu win200, oder wie sie sich gerade nennen | Verbraucherinformationen


----------



## dvill (16 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/08/16/922586.html


> Bei einem Bekannten wurden 70,80 Euro abgebucht (von STEP2PAY), obwohl er überhaupt NIE mit irgendeiner Lottogesellschaft telefoniert hat.


In einem anderen Fall: Datendiebe überall


> Er soll zwölf Jahre lang im Geschäft mit Telefonwerbung gearbeitet und Daten von Kunden kopiert und weiterverkauft haben. Offen ist aber noch, ob auch die Daten dazugehören, die Anfang der Woche bei der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig- Holstein aufgetaucht sind. Dort wurde anonym eine CD mit den Datensätzen von 17 000 Bundesbürgern abgegeben. Nach Angeben des Datenschutzbeauftragten von Schleswig-Holstein hatte sich hier ein Mann aus Lübeck als Absender der CD zu erkennen gegeben.


Eine Erklärung, wie in diesem Fall die Firmen in den Besitz fremder Kontodaten gekommen sind, wird immer dringlicher.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

BDSG - Einzelnorm


> *§ 43 Bußgeldvorschriften*
> (1) [...]
> 
> (2) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> ...


BDSG - Einzelnorm


> *§ 44 Strafvorschriften*
> (1) Wer eine in § 43 Abs. 2 bezeichnete vorsätzliche Handlung gegen Entgelt oder in der Absicht, sich oder einen anderen zu bereichern oder einen anderen zu schädigen, begeht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Die Tat wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt. Antragsberechtigt sind der Betroffene, die verantwortliche Stelle, der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit und die Aufsichtsbehörde.


Daten von Kontoverbindungen sind nicht öffentlich zugänglich. Die unrechtigte Speicherung, Weitergabe und Verarbeitung von persönlichen Bankdaten wird aber nur auf Antrag verfolgt. Wichtig ist also, dass Betroffene die entsprechenden Anträge stellen.


----------



## dvill (18 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

"Dem Datenhai aus Hannover droht nicht einmal Knast" - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (18 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



> Dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen wurden in einem Scheingeschäft sechs Millionen Datensätze angeboten, davon vier Millionen mit Kontonummern. In Kiel tauchte am Montag eine neue CD mit mehr als 130.000 illegalen Datensätzen aus Call-Centern auf.


Datenschutz: Illegaler Datenhandel weitet sich aus - Computer-technik - stern.de


----------



## benback (18 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

kam aus dem urlaub und habe heute auf meinem kontoauszug eine abbuchung von 49.95. werde morgen erst mal zur bank und hoffe das geld wieder zubekommen,weil das am 11.07 passierte und dann werde ich eine anzeige bei der polizei machen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*



benback schrieb:


> werde morgen erst mal zur bank und hoffe das geld wieder zubekommen,weil das am 11.07 passierte


Bei unberechtigter/nicht genehmigter Abbuchung gibt es entgegen dem Volksaberglauben 
 keine 6 Wochen Frist. ( falls die Bank mit diesem Blödsinn  kommen sollte)


----------



## benback (19 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online )*

hi,juppi 11,danke für die info
geld ist wieder auf meinem konto und die anzeige läuft auch bei der polizei,die melden sich früher oder später was aus der sache wird oder geworden ist.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



> Die Frau stieß bei der Kontrolle ihres Kontoauszugs auf eine Abbuchung eines Unternehmens mit Namen »STEP2Pay«, die ihr überhaupt nichts sagte.


Zollernalbkreis - Dubiose Post aus Hong Kong // Balingen // schwarzwaelder-bote.de


----------



## dvill (21 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



> Die Polizei Wolfsburg ermittelt wegen Betrugs gegen 14 Firmen, die bei einer 77 Jahre alten Rentnerin aus Wolfsburg unrechtmäßige Abbuchungen vom Bankkonto durchgeführt haben. Insgesamt geht es um eine Summe von rund 932 Euro. Mitarbeiter des Geldinstitutes waren auf die ungewöhnlichen Kontobewegungen aufmerksam geworden und haben die 77-Jährige vorsorglich informiert. Inzwischen konnten die Rückbuchungen des Geldes erfolgreich durchgeführt werden. Die Ermittlungen dauern an.


Polizeipresse: Polizei Wolfsburg - POL-WOB: Rentnerin gleich 14 Mal Opfer von Datenmissbrauch


> In Deutschland sind nach Einschätzung von Datenschützern die Adressen von allen Bundesbürgern für Marketing- und Verkaufszwecke im Umlauf. Zugleich vagabundierten derzeit illegal etwa 10 bis 20 Millionen Kontodaten, sagte der Leiter des Unabhängigen Landeszentrums für Datenschutz in Schleswig-Holstein


Datenschützer: Alle Adressen im Umlauf 20 Millionen Kontodaten illegal genutzt?


> Soziale Netze erzeugen werbefinanzierte Nestwärme für Gleichgesinnte. Der Preis dafür: Die Mitglieder rücken persönliche Daten im großen Stil heraus. Dass diese Sorglosigkeit den Boden für kriminellen Datenmissbrauch bereitet, ist ein alter Hut.


heise online - 20.08.08 - Automatisierter Datenmissbrauch in Social Networks


----------



## dvill (22 August 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

HAO - der Onlinedienst des Hellweger Anzeigers Unna: Lokales


> „Das ist so eine Angewohnheit von mir, dass ich beim Abholen der Kontoauszüge schnell noch einmal drübergucke“, sagt der Schichtarbeiter aus Massen. So konnte er nicht übersehen, dass die Step2Pay GmbH aus dem bayrischen Erding 49,95 Euro abgebucht hatte.


Von einem Schreiben steht dort nichts ...


----------



## dvill (3 September 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Aktuell auf der Startseite: WDR.de (mit Film)


> Polizei nimmt Datendiebe in Hagen fest
> 
> Die Polizei hat nach WDR-Recherchen zwei Männer festgenommen, die illegal mit Daten handeln. Die beiden Hagener sollen 30.000 Adressen, Geburtsdaten, Telefonnummern und Bankverbindungen im Internet zum Verkauf angeboten haben.


Siehe auch: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Polizei-verhaftet-Datenhaendler--/meldung/115409


----------



## Wühlmaus (25 September 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Gibt es evt. auch schon Strafanzeigen gegen M.K. von Xwin-online? Wenn ja wo? Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## leboek (29 September 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Hi auch bei mir habe ich für den 26.9 eine Abbuchung gefunden. Mit TN Nummer und der Kontakt Addresse  w*w.xwin-online.com im Wert von 49,95€. Auch ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals an einem Gewinnspiel oder ähnlichem teilgenommen zu haben. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung woher die meine Kontonummer haben...
Werde zurückbuchen lassen und sehen was passiert... Danke schonmal für eure Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Michaela70 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Hallo!

Auch uns hat es erwischt. 49,95 Euro weg. Der Text auf dem Kontoauszug ist voll identisch mit den von allen anderen. Leider hat mein Mann versäumt pünktlich Kontoauszüge zu holen so das jetzt die Frist zur Rückbuchung abgelaufen ist. Werde es morgen dennoch versuchen. 
Kann man da nicht mal irgendwas machen? Das kann doch nicht sein das die damit durchkommen. Wir haben weiß Gott kein Geld zu verschenken.

:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



Michaela70 schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Mann versäumt pünktlich Kontoauszüge zu holen so das jetzt die Frist zur Rückbuchung abgelaufen ist.


Bei unerlaubten Abbuchungen gibt es keine sechs Wochenfrist. Das Stadtmärchen, das in allen Medien nachgebetet wird, ist nicht totzukriegen. Die Banken  zieren sich manchmal.
 Der Hinweis auf das BGH Urteil macht sie immer gefügig...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...chriftrueckbuchung-das-6-wochen-gespenst.html


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



Michaela70 schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Mann versäumt pünktlich Kontoauszüge zu holen so das jetzt die Frist zur Rückbuchung abgelaufen ist. Werde es morgen dennoch versuchen.



Durchforste mal alle anderen, späteren Kontoauszüge nach einer Gutschrift in der Höhe. Step2Pay hat der StA Landshut versichert, dass alle nicht innert 6 Wochen zurück gebuchten Beträge automatisch zurück überwiesen würden.


----------



## bernhard (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

step2pay.de


> Error 404 - Not found


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



bernhard schrieb:


> step2pay.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Step2Pay ist erfolgreich umgezogen.


> Step2pay GmbH
> Rote-Kreuz-Str. 8
> 85737 Ismaning


Umgezogen ist auch das Forderungsmanagement für xwinonline.com von einstmals der Step2Pay nun zur http://www.afendis-support.de/impressum.html. Die wiederum ist nach interner Umstrukturierung neu aufgestellt, mit einem Briefkasten in der 





> Klenzestrasse 89
> 80469 München


Da werden sich sicher einige Kontoinhaber wundern, wer da auf das Konto zugreift. Der Betrag i. H. v. 49,95 € ist (wie zuvor bei der Step2Pay) gleich geblieben.

Gleich dürfte auch der Anbieter aus Düsseldorf sein





> Senator Consulting Limited
> Room 1707 17/F. Hartcour House
> 39 Gloucester Toad Wanchai
> Hong Kong


der seinen Sitz sicher nicht in Asien hat.


----------



## marco77 (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

*Achtung*, Finger weg von step2pay GmbH. 

[ edit] 
Wenn Sie irgendeine Abbuchung im Namen von step2pay auf Ihrem Kontoauszug finden, dann bringen Sie dies bitte in Ihrem Interesse sofort zur Anzeige. 

[ edit]


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



> changed:                     2008-11-11 03:50:52


xwinonline.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
Site report for xwinonline.com


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



marco77 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie irgendeine Abbuchung im Namen von step2pay auf Ihrem Kontoauszug finden, dann bringen Sie dies bitte in Ihrem Interesse sofort zur Anzeige.


Zweifel sind sicher bei derartigen Buchungen angebracht aber kann es sein, dass diese Aufruf womöglich auch als Geschäftsschädigung bei der Step2Pay GmbH betrachtet werden kann?

Interessanter finde ich da doch dieses Thema hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...e-com-lastschriften-durch-die-afendis-ag.html


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

heise online - 26.01.09 - Bericht: Erstes Opfer eines Bankdatenskandals


----------



## dvill (18 März 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

law blog Archiv  Falsche Lastschrift, die x-te


----------



## dvill (25 April 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

heise online - 24.04.09 - c't magazin.tv: Werbeanruf mit Abbuchungsautomatik


> Sie müsse nur noch ihre Kontonummer durchgeben, dann würde der Betrag umgehend überwiesen. Als sich die Frau weigerte, antwortete der Mann: "Macht nichts!", und las der verblüfften Rentnerin die Kontodaten vor. Die Spurensuche in diesem Fall fördert Erstaunliches zutage.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Demokratie ist, wenn die von den Bürgern gewählten Volksvertreter die Interessen der Lobby in die Gesetze schreiben:

vzbv | Themen | Handel & Wettbewerb | Handel | Pressemitteilungen | 02.07.2009 - Bundesdatenschutzgesetz: Ein schwarzer Tag für die Verbraucher


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

http://www.affiliates.de/forum/ftopic16370.html


> das gute bei den daten ist das alle diese leute an diversen gewinnspielen teilgenommen haben sodass mann sehr schon 9,99 euro z.b. als second chance gewinnspiel abbuchen könnte oder so ähnlich und die leute nicht sofort schnallen würden was abgeht da sie seit monaten 30 euro für irgenwelche anderen gewinnspiele zahlen müssen .


----------



## dvill (7 November 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Ach nee: Google


----------



## Marco (7 November 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Man stösst schnell über Primekom GmbH = Afendis = jede Menge Treffer über unberechtigte Abbuchungen. Damit schliesst sich der Kreislauf.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2009)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*



Marco schrieb:


> Damit schliesst sich der Kreislauf.


Nein, das ist viel komplizierter. 

Die Afendis Payment Solutions AG war Anfang 2008 nahezu aus dem Rennen. Die Mitarbeiter trennten sich schon vorher von dem Unternehmen und die ehemaligen Geschäftsführer auch. 

Man kann sagen, dass aus der frühreren Afendis nun mehrere kleine Unternehmen wurden, die eigentlich alle ähnlich am Markt platziert sind. Während die alte Afendis nun neu, mit neuer Adresse in der Münchener Marsstr. 26, aufgestellt wurde, machte der eine abtrünnige Afendis-GF über seine Palasoft Ltd. weiter und ist nun Prokurist bei der Step2Pay GmbH. Außerdem gibt es da noch den Mitbewerber Novalnet AG und eine weitere, eigenständige Firma in Hamburg - das sind alles Unternehen, in denen sich die ehemaligen Mitarbeiter tummeln, ohne etwas mit der heutigen Afendis zu tun zu haben. Die Primekom GmBH gehörte übrigens früher schon parallel zur Afendis und ist auch heute noch bei der neuen mit dabei. Das ist ein Serverbetrieb und somit lediglich die technische Schnittstelle. Einer der Gesellschafter ist auch hier der Macher der Afendis Payment Solutions AG.

XWin zähle ich persönlich zur türkischen Glückspielmafia aus Düsseldorf und die brauch´ nun mal andere Klitschen um an die Kohle ihre übertölpelten Kunden zu kommen.


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Moderne Bankräuber müssen sich nicht mehr mit Stemmeisen und Sprengstoff nachts zum Tresor vorarbeiten.

Man bucht lässig von fremden Konten ab.

Für die Banken ist das kein Problem. Die Lastschriftopfer können selbst aufpassen. Wer nicht aufpasst, ist selbst schuld.

Prozentual sind die Buchungen der Bankräuber der Neuzeit relativ gering. Also muss nichts getan werden. Klasse.

Prozentual sind Einbrüche in Wohnungen im Vergleich zu Häusern, in die nicht eingebrochen wird, auch gering. Man könnte also die Polizei auflösen und das Geld sparen.

Schluss mit unerlaubten Abbuchungen: Wie AKTE den Zuschauern zur Seite steht


----------



## dvill (14 März 2010)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH ( x-win-online xwin-online Datenmissbrauch )*

Abzocke am Telefon: Lotto-Gesellschaften nehmen Senioren aus - Hagen - DerWesten


> Die Seniorin gibt ihre Kontodaten preis und löst damit eine Lawine aus, der sie erst nach fast einem Jahr mit Hilfe ihrer Bank und der Verbraucherzentrale wieder Herr wird. Mehr als 30 Firmen greifen auf ihr Konto zu, buchen Beträge ab. „Mehr als zehnmal klingelte pro Tag das Telefon. Immer wieder waren Mitarbeiter von Lotteriegesellschaften dran. Ich hab' mich am Ende gar nicht mehr getraut abzuheben.”
> 
> Post-Terror
> 
> Als die Rentnerin mit Unterstützung ihrer Bankberaterin beginnt, Beträge zurückbuchen zu lassen, folgt der Post-Terror. Immer wieder landen Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkasso-Unternehmen im Briefkasten. Aber die Frau bleibt standhaft, kündigt mit Hilfe der Verbraucherzentrale alle Verträge - die meisten hatte sie ja nicht einmal abgeschlossen.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2011)

Hier wird auch für "XWIN" mitabgebucht:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0221/03_gewinnspiel.jsp


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier wird auch für "XWIN" mitabgebucht:
> 
> http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0221/03_gewinnspiel.jsp


XWIN habe ich jetzt mal nicht lesen können, macht aber nichts. MEn ist das eh alles aus einem Hause. Hier mal:



> Verwendungszweck
> 
> win 200
> Tipp-Allianz
> AK Consulting GmbH


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2011)

Siehe Bild.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (19 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> > Verwendungszweck
> >
> > win 200
> > Tipp-Allianz
> > AK Consulting GmbH


Waren das nicht die Nachfolger von WinFinder? Die Telefonabzocke lockte mit Tankgutschein in die Falle.
Wer da wohl wieder sein Fäustle drin hatte.


----------

